#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-11
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a 404 in the link to the Economist in UWN
<Burgundavia> bugger
<Burgundavia> got it
<Admiral_Chicago> cool, i would have fixed it but got busy. thanks
<boredandblogging> its fixed
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks for fixing that, it was a great article
<jenda> beuno: quick I need your birthday for the ticket :)
<jenda> not quick enough.
<jenda> I'll have to call them again :)
<beuno> jenda: 29/09/1983
<beuno> was distracted  :p
<jenda> :)
<jenda> thx
<jenda> beuno: 765 CZK
<jenda> but we won't sit next to each other unless we trade seats :/
<jenda> the bastards told me there's plenty of time for that reservation :)
<jenda> Oh well, we'll be way too sleepy to talk anyway :D
<beuno> jenda: how long is the trip?
<beuno> we can always annoy the person next to us enough by screaming to eachother until they feel like trading
<elkbuntu> ooh, organising a trip? sounds fun
<jenda> hahaha
<jenda> beuno: just about 2 hours, maybe 2.5
<jenda> elkbuntu: a tiny Ubuntu meetup in Dresden.
<jenda> beuno, jul.iux, pitti and I
<elkbuntu> cool
<beuno> jenda: I'll have plenty of things to talk about, I got my first package uploaded to debian yesterday!
<jenda> beuno: we'll have a day and an evening to talk about it in Prague and more in Dresden ;)
<beuno> having Debien Developers all around you rocks  :D
<jenda> beuno: since I don't expect juliux to come running to pick us up at 3 AM on the Dresden bus terminal :D
<jenda> beuno: and, of course, we'll have until you leave after that
<jenda> we'll be coming back even later in the night - 2:15-4:15 AM
<beuno> jenda: sounds great, I'll make sure I get there rested
<jenda> beuno: good :)
<jenda> beuno: and sober, but well trained :D
<jenda> nah - I don't think I'll get you too drunk. I'll need someone to carry my books on the way back from Dresden...
* jenda laughs evilly
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> jenda: we can mail them back  :p
<jenda> hahah :)
<jenda> yeah, very economic :)
<jenda> It would be about 5 times the price of the return ticket :D
<elkbuntu> then you can carry jenda. I believe he is lighter than the books
<jenda> elkbuntu: could be :)
<beuno> jenda: then maybe we should buy the books a seat too  :p
<beuno> hahaha
<jenda> the books would have to be 6 kg each :)
<beuno> we'll see...
<jenda> elkbuntu: even if I was lighter... the books don't have legs, nor can they use them ;)
<jenda> s/use mine/
<elkbuntu> this was for the situation where the books were mailed
<jenda> ah
<beuno> right, I'm liking this trip already  :D
<jenda> or, beuno can carry the books, and mail me instead.
<beuno> hah!
<beuno> we'll see what's cheaper  :D
<jenda> it'll be cheaper - I'll cash in my ticket, too.
<elkbuntu> i'd pay money to see jenda wrapped up with postage affixed
<jenda> elkbuntu: how much? :)
* jenda runs
<beuno> lol, we might even finance some beer with this jenda!
<jenda> beuno: :)
<beuno> jenda: how much is a beer over there?
<jenda> beuno: speaking of which, my backpack won't be empty on our way there either.
<jenda> beuno: not much :)
<beuno> here it's about 5   :(
<jenda> 20 CZK is a downtown price
<jenda> hahah
<jenda> that's... 10 times as much :D
<jenda> I usually get beers for 18
<jenda> which is about 1 USD, or 0.7
<jenda> right it's not 10 times as much - I thought you said 5
<jenda> There are places you can get a beer for 0.5
<beuno> jenda: you can count on getting drunk then  :p
<jenda> and buying a bottled beer cost 0.3 anywhere
<jenda> hehehe :)
<jenda> I'm actually a fan of the bottled type - but most people prefer drawn.
<beuno> jenda: depends on which kind of beer, but any is fine with me  :D
<jenda> Weeell, I sometimes prefer it too - it's more of a social preference than one of taste - the bottled is for drinking at home, while drawn, obviously, in a pub.
<jenda> Most Czech brands come both in bottles or in barrels, so it's really up to us ;)
<beuno> jenda: great, I'm excited about the trip, start polishing your prague touring skills :D
<jenda> beuno: I'll draft a schedule.
<jenda> beuno: do you know what a Prague marathon is?
<beuno> jenda: nope, last time I was there I was like 6 years old
<jenda> it's when you go to a pub, have a beer, go to another pub, have a beer - and if you can make the entire tour as scheduled around Prague, which should be scheduled around 42 chosen pubs...
<jenda> ...well, then you're the man ;)
<jenda> We won't do that though. I want you alive.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> (I want me alive too)
<beuno> hahaha
<beuno> right, I like challenges, but not so much of a fan of alcoholic comas
<beuno> al least not abroad
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Neither am I.
<jenda> Home or abroad.
<jenda> Actually, the only one I had was abroad :D
<jenda> I haven't been able to drink hard alcohol since then.
<jenda> it turns my stomach just smelling it - and that's a very good safety precaution :) it's hard getting drunk just on beer.
<beuno> jenda: yeap yeap, the body has pretty cool defense mechanisms
<jenda> indeed :)
<tuxcrafter> hello guys does anybody here know how to create a brochure with the psutils
<sits> did anyone see the Mark Shuttleworth interview on Click Online?
<Burgundavia> sits: link us up
<sits> link coming...
<sits> Needs Real Player/Proper Windows Media Player:
<sits> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/default.stm
<sits> Then Watch Now
<sits> Doh!
<sits> is the latest UWN already out?
<tsmithe> sits, i think "needs" is a bit of an exaggeration ;)
<sits> tsmithe: ah well I couldn't use the URI directly
<tsmithe> odd
<sits> I had to hack up the blob that it pointed to and extract one of the two URIs from that
<tsmithe> :s
<sits> tsmithe: it worked out of the box for you?
<jenda> sits: the latest UWN is always already out :)
<tsmithe> well, i'm not sure, after a number of dist-upgrades. but i would expect easy-codec-installation to do it for you..
<sits> tsmithe: I believe it's an issue with mrl
<tsmithe> i'm not familiar with "mrl"
<tsmithe> and i also have to go for a run around the farm
<sits> I have the codecs etc. but it's the parsing of the "playlist" that is given that is breaking
<tsmithe> so bye :)
<tsmithe> sits, ahh ok
<sits> jenda: ;)
<sits> BTW I wouldn't mind seeing discussion of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/116996 / https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117447 /  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-June/001059.html in the next UWN...
<Burgundavia> sits: feel free to write it
<sits> Burgundavia: well I effectively have in the lists.ubuntu.com link :)
<sits> but it's been hard to get feedback so I don't know whether some of the stuff I've been posting is right
<sits> e.g. the list of affected chipsets in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/116996/comments/79
<sits> Burgundavia: however if you outline what sort of content you're interested in then I may try and write something up after I finish eating
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-12
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o Vorian]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Vorian] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #44 is out! UWN #45 is in progress to be released Sunday June 17th
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o Vorian]  by ChanServ
<dotwaffle> Anyone here in Finland? Looking for someone to interview for AssemblyTV about Ubuntu and/or FLOSS in August.
<dotwaffle> msg in private if interested.
<Burgundavia> try the marketing and the loco-contacts lists
<dotwaffle> one step ahead of you - drafting an email now ;)
<dotwaffle> thought it best to pop it in here first
<MenZa> @_@
<Burgundavia> dotwaffle: one person I would try and contact is Henrik. He is in Helsinki
<dotwaffle> Do you have any contact details, or will a google search be best?
<Burgundavia> he is articulate, a Canonical employee and all around great guy
<dotwaffle> Ah, super :)
<dotwaffle> Henrik Nilsen Omma <henrik canonical com> ?
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/~henrik
<Burgundavia> yep
<dotwaffle> thx =)
<Burgundavia> dotwaffle: I have also flagged it for the UWN
<dotwaffle> cheers - can't make it TOO prominent a feature, Windows Vista is a core sponsor, but I've been told it's ok to do a small interview or feature etc.
<dotwaffle> Get the word out etc ;)
<Burgundavia> dotwaffle: you heard about operation cold comfort?
<Burgundavia> hey gerry
<dotwaffle> no - should I have :S
<gerry> morning all 
<gerry> you might all like to know there is a new starter in Canonical marketing this morning 
<Burgundavia> dotwaffle: so MS Canada has this shiny icehouse in a Toronto square over teh winter, showcasing Vista
<Burgundavia> cool
<gerry> Kat Kinnie, working with me in the Millbank office
<dotwaffle> Burgundavia: Ah, yes, I did hear about that ;)
<Burgundavia> we will have to haze^^WWWwelcome them properly, gerry
<Burgundavia> dotwaffle: the plans for that penguin are freely available
<Burgundavia> gerry: what sort of projects is kat going to be working on?
<dotwaffle> Burgundavia: Can't be disruptive - they give us money to sponsor the event
<dotwaffle> :S
<Burgundavia> showing up a giant penguin is not really disruptive
<dotwaffle> it's a possibility, let's put it that way :)
<gerry> might take a day or so to get systems up and running etc but i am sure she'll introduce herself soon enough
<gerry> by the way anyone here from france? 
<gerry> quelqu'un?
<gerry> or is there anyone in ubuntu marketing from france who is not online right now? 
<Madpilot>  #ubuntu-fr is apparently fairly active - might want to go right to the source
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: does my latest blog post show up with images for you?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, in planet.u.c, yes.
<Burgundavia> cool, they were not working before
<Madpilot> nice dropshadows. messing about in the GIMP?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> purely default GIMP
<jenda> hello gerry
<jenda> gerry: did you get my email about the forums?
<jenda> gerry: I'm having some trouble communicating there, which is why the announcement never happened :/ at least there was the sticky.
<jenda> gerry: and as for loco team people - the best place is #ubuntu-locoteams - Yann and olive are two french loco/marketing guys.
<jenda> (both frequent the channel)
<gerry> hi guys should have marked myself as away
<gerry> i'll head direct to france
<Mike_F> jenda:what's up
<jenda> Fighting with a .mdb file :(
<jenda> a _very_ important one :(
<Mike_F> okay, i'll catch you later then
<jenda> Mike_F: no, no - I'm available :)
<Mike_F> i was think about making flash sticks with ubuntu on them and wanted to ask if i can use the freedom poster
<Mike_F> i would sell them though ebay as a way to cross promote ubuntu and my own business
<jenda> of course
<jenda> it's GPL :)
<jenda> and CC-SA
<jenda> oh
<jenda> weeell
<jenda> you better check that out with trademarks@ubuntu.com
<jenda> (regarding the crosspromotion)
<jenda> and read the trademark policy
<jenda> that's outta my jurisdiction :D
<juliux> hey Vorian 
<Vorian> hello
<Vorian> I got your message on IRC yesterday :)
<juliux> Vorian, cool
<juliux> jenda, i have bad news for you
<Vorian> Thanks juliux :)
<jenda> juliux: oh no
<juliux> jenda, could be that i am not in dresden the last week of june
<jenda> uh oh
<jenda> now that's bad news :(
<jenda> I need you there on the 29th :D
<juliux> jenda, i get a phone call yesterday, and there is a company who whants to give me an apprenticeship training position but bevor that i should make a three week internship by them
<jenda> yeauch
<juliux> and perhpas this intership starts at 25th june
<jenda> and there's no way to move that or make a hole in it for the 29th? Beuno and I both have a ticket already.
<jenda> ok
<juliux> it is not 100% sure but it could be
<jenda> ok
<jenda> well, try to keep free if you can - it would complicate matters a lot. But if you can't, you can't.
<Mike_F> jenda: I have no clue after reading the trademark stuff.
<jenda> Mike_F: in that case, write them an email :)
<Mike_F> I that i am trying to do is recover the cost of the flash sticks
<jenda> Mike_F: I'm not a big fan of the trademark policy myself
<juliux> jenda, trademark policy is important
<jenda> juliux: of course - but I think the one we have isn't right.
<juliux> jenda, then go to the cc;)
<jenda> first to tm@u.c
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I have an email half written - it takes a lot of concentration to get all my argumentation together :)
<Mike_F> i would perfer a phone call
<jenda> I hate my english accent.
<jenda> Mike_F: and they take only emails, because they get a lot of them.
<jenda> They can also discuss what you wrote, etc.
<jenda> You have to outline what exactly you want to do, and essentially ask if its OK.
* beuno drops in
<beuno> jenda, juliux, jeep me updated on that
<beuno> jenda: I'll be going to meet you anyway  :D
<jenda> beuno: :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jenda> beuno: we'll have an extra day of drinkin' ;)
<Vorian> I wanna come too
<Vorian> :(
<jenda> Vorian: you're invited :)
<Vorian> you have a plane ticket for me? 
<Vorian> :)
<Mike_F> jenda: I guess they are just going to be linux sticks
<jenda> Mike_F: you should check with Linus ;)
<jenda> Vorian: erm... no? :)
<Vorian> jenda, ok then 
<Vorian> boston  it will have to be :)
<jenda> Vorian: got a ticket for me? :)
<Vorian> jenda, nope.  but sabdfl said he was going to get one for you.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Something tells me it'll be increasingly hard to get sponsorship.
<Vorian> here's an idea
<Vorian> make a python script that helps people install programs
<Vorian> call it
<Vorian> Automated Installer x
<jenda> :D
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> That's a sure way to get a ticket
<jenda> I quit teh installer script business almost two years ago ;)
<jenda> And BTW, if I did do that, I wouldn't need a ticket.
<jenda> I'd be god, and thus be everywhere :)
<Vorian> haha
<Mike_F> jenda: if ubuntu's trademark policy should be as clear as the Linux(R) policy 
<Mike_F> it would be easier for people that need to make a living
<Vorian> jenda, I made a poster for you
<Vorian> http://www.glennbeck.com/dayaftertomorrow/userposter6.pdf
* mrmonday says hi
<orethrius> What's everyone been up to...?
<orethrius> Besides the obvious, of course.  ;)
<Tm_T> obvious would be...
<orethrius> Well, besides the general marketing drive - perhaps some specific actions, or even development work?  Just curious.
* RoAkSoAx hi all - hola a todos
<tsmithe> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2007-June/002063.html
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-13
<Vorian> hello jono!
<jono> hey :)
<Vorian> are you still planning a trip to the US?
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> oops
<Vorian> This is not the -locoteams channel :-/
<jono> Vorian: yep, but no idea when
<Vorian> well, that's good to hear at least :)
<jono> :)
<DanielCar> I'm talking to some co-workers.  They say Fedore is great because it has 1.6 million installs.  I'm wondering what I can say about Ubuntu.  I found the wikipedia page that says 6 million requests for free CDs.  Is there some web page that says number of downloads or installs?
<DanielCar> repost: I'm talking to some co-workers.  They say Fedora is great because it has 1.6 million installs.  I'm wondering what I can say about Ubuntu.  I found the wikipedia page that says 6 million requests for free CDs.  Is there some web page that says number of downloads or installs of Ubuntu?
<Vorian> DanielCar, you could ask here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+addquestion
<DanielCar> will do.  I'm surprised this kind of number isn't more readily available.  Thanks a bunch Vorian!
<Vorian> no problem :)
<DanielCar> O.K. improved my google skills and found something.  This page says at least 8 million ubuntu users: http://redherring.com/article.aspx?a=20497
<Burgundavia> DanielCar: we have never been able to get data on that number, but we are larger than Fedora
<DanielCar> Can the marketing team start tracking downloads of Ubuntu?  It makes for a great news story flash:  20 million downloads of ubuntu, sounds nice.  :-)
<Burgundavia> DanielCar: pm
* RoAkSoAx lag as always
<jenda> juliux: so how does it look your end?
<juliux> jenda, nothing new
<jenda> juliux: I can still cash in beuno's ticket tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-14
<beuno> jenda: evening
<vostorga> PUTOS UBUNTEROS DE MIERDA
<beuno> I'm not sure that was very polite...
<Burgundavia> what did that mean?.
<beuno> not a very nice thing
<Burgundavia> right
<beuno> mierda == crap
<Burgundavia> appears to be a debian and gentoo user
<beuno> and the other one is refers to some sort of sexual orientation
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> maybe a ban should be issued?
<freelancer317> I don't think he will be back, although it does seem like he went out of his way just to enter and say that.
<GatoLoko> hi
<Burgundavia> nixternal: we so called it
<nixternal> haha yup
<nixternal> I can't believe Kevin set there and tried to justify his future
<nixternal> he posted a "Microsoft Backed" blog post last week, no doubt in my mind
<nixternal> MS put all of that fud into his head...what a loser
<Burgundavia> yep
<nixternal> so if Mark ever posts something like that, you know it is time to go :)
* nixternal goes to read the linspire forms now
<nixternal> all of them brillian people who posted last week, lets see what they have to say this week :)
<nixternal> haha
<elkbuntu> nixternal, mr topance has blogged a 'im scared, please hold me' post to planet, so it might reap a response ;)
<nixternal> hahaha, I just read that
<nixternal> I am getting ready to post a bomb and upsets me though
<elkbuntu> post a bomb?
<elkbuntu> what now?
<nixternal> booyah
<nixternal> http://blog.nixternal.com
<nixternal> lovely image
<beuno> nixternal: ouch....
* jenda waves at beuno and meatballhat 
<jenda> I need to talk to both of you...
<jenda> ...but I need to run off for our LoCo meeting.
<jenda> So... another time :D
<beuno> jenda: right, I have a talk in 10 min
<beuno> then I'll be back in the hacklab
<beuno> so I shoiuld be around
<beuno> and hello  :D
<jenda> I will prolly come late - it always takes us long.
<jenda> Although today we're trying to meet not-in-a-pub
<beuno> hahaha
<elkbuntu> nixternal, a suggestion.. update your link to the linspire letter to the archive version
<beuno> jenda: we lost dan  :/
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-15
* RoAkSoAx hello yall
<katkin> hi all, I'm new to Canonical this week and I join Gerry as a Marketing Manager, just wanted to say hello and introduce myself!
<Tm_T> hello and welcome (:
<juliux> hello and welcome katkin 
<katkin> So I'm still getting to grips with everything here. One of my objectives will be to work with you guys and keep in close contact with the kind of things that we're up to in Marketing and gather feedback/learnings from you all
<Tm_T> we usually count moles from each other
<Tm_T> like good old people should
<katkin> moles? it might be a british thing, but I'm not sure what you mean?
<Tm_T> dark spot in skin
<Tm_T> you get them a lot when you reach our age
<Tm_T> like, 80 or more
<katkin> fair enough, just wasn't sure whether it was a euphamism for something . . . that's my lateral brain working overtime. Today I learnt of the phrase 'herding cats'
* Tm_T sings "some of this and some of that, it's only way to skin a cat..."
<katkin> there is one thing I wanted to ask you guys
<katkin> We have an e-mail blast about Ubuntu Live that has been put together by O'Reilly
<katkin> It talks about an offer whereby people can save $150 if they register before June 18
<katkin> Plus it has lots of info about Ubuntu Live, the sessions that will be running etc. What opportunities would there be for us to send this out that won't seem like over-promotion?
<elkbuntu> katkin, you've been talking to Lord Bacon then, I presume?
<katkin> a little bit yes, the e-mail came over from O'Reilly this morning and Jane has been asking where we can send it to spread the good word
<elkbuntu> katkin, (ab)using a press contacts list would seem like a good start to me
<katkin> okey dokey, is that something that you can all do?
<elkbuntu> katkin, well... we dont exactly have a press contacts list
<katkin> ah
<elkbuntu> I was referring to the one canonical shoots press releases through
<katkin> are there other people that you guys contact from the community to give them Ubuntu updates/news?
<katkin> OK, I think that has already been covered off, but I will double check that the e-mail will go to them
<elkbuntu> that's probably your best way, the other is getting bloggers to blog about it
<juliux> katkin, perhaps it is a stupid question but why the community should support ubuntu live? i readed the website and for me it looks like a commercial conferenz 
<katkin> juliux: good question, as I'm new I'm not entirely sure of the answer. I will check with Gerry and Jono though to see what their thoughts are. 
<juliux> katkin, thxs a lot
<elkbuntu> i'd hazard a guess that community support of the conference would represent positive interest from potential consumers
<elkbuntu> the community are the ones that theoretically work in potential client organisations, and building trust with those community members could be a key 'foot in the door' in terms of product and service choice
<juliux> elkbuntu, you are right but that means that the community have to make marketing support for a commercial event ?
<elkbuntu> what do you mean by 'make marketing support'?
<juliux> elkbuntu, oh wrong words
<juliux> i mean community marketing
<juliux> why should we spread that there is a commercial conferenc where you have to pay more then 200$ entrance fee
<elkbuntu> juliux, community marketing and canonical marketing are basically on the same team, and in Open Source, Teamwork Matters 
<juliux> elkbuntu, yes normaly but ubuntu live is not opensource
<juliux> elkbuntu, it is right for the normal ubuntu marketing
<juliux> elkbuntu, but that doesn t mean that we support everthing that have the ubuntu name or logo on it
<jenda> juliux: any news?
<juliux> jenda, not yet
<elkbuntu> no, we dont support everything that has the name or logo, we support the common goal that is to be achieved
<jenda> juliux: :(
<elkbuntu> jenda, what's the go with these pins?
<jenda> juliux: when will you know? I'll have serious ticket-related trouble if the bus is full when you tell me.
<juliux> jenda, i am sorry but i dont know
<jenda> elkbuntu: well, it's actually doko's business, so I'm waiting for his spec
<jenda> juliux: ok
<jenda> juliux: I'll have to live with it :)
<juliux> jenda, i am sorry for that, but i need this "job"
<jenda> juliux: I don't blame you :)
<elkbuntu> jenda, see PM
<jenda> I see it
<juliux> jenda, puhhh
<jenda> elkbuntu: wow, that's cheap
<jenda> elkbuntu: but not embossed :)
<elkbuntu> doko is getting embossed ones?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> elkbuntu: whoa - ale those things _paper_?
<elkbuntu> jenda, no, it just means paper behind the laminate
<elkbuntu> the 'acetate' ones are the image printed on the laminate
<jenda> aha
<jenda> well, I'm sure I can get much better quality.
<jenda> I'll know for sure in July when I get doko's spec and the quote from the printer.
<elkbuntu> jenda, im going to get some done seperately for a few events such as Software Freedom Day, etc
<jenda> elkbuntu: as you wish
<elkbuntu> jenda, well, it's a matter of economy when goodies come out of my pocket :
<Tm_T> goodies!
* Tm_T hides
<jenda> elkbuntu: and you'll come out cheaper that way?
<jenda> elkbuntu: I'll see if I can get below their price
<elkbuntu> jenda, unless doko's embossed ones come out at US$0.20 each for me, yes
<jenda> elkbuntu: since he's thinking of getting 5000 or even 10000, they very likely will be.
<elkbuntu> jenda, well, im also after more than just LoCo ones anyway
<elkbuntu> err, s/LoCo/Ubuntu/
<jenda> what's that mean?
<jenda> such as free software ones?
<elkbuntu> as in, im considering getting Ubuntu ones, Ubuntu-Au ones, LUG ones and AussieChix (.au linuxchix) ones
<gerry> juliux: how's it going? 
<juliux> gerry, not do bad
<jenda> hello gerry 
<gerry> jenda
<juliux> gerry, its a little bit too hot here;
<gerry> you seem wound up? 
<gerry> it's a conference not the death star we're trying to build
<gerry> and we might have something very special for the community members to announce next week
<gerry> wrt to ubuntu live
<jenda> elkbuntu: careful with fragmenting branding to loco-team branding instead of ubuntu's branding
<jenda> gerry: wound up?
<gerry> excited
<elkbuntu> gerry, free teleportation machines for poor suckers stuck in places like Australia?
<jenda> elkbuntu: :)
<juliux> gerry, but i get most of the speakers for free on other conferences like guadec, ubucon or linuxtag
<jenda> gerry: I am only very embarassed I promissed you an announcement which never happened :)
<gerry> yeah well you're right it's not going to suit everyone
<gerry> not in portland
<gerry> or at least the west coast
<gerry> jenda: all is forgiven
<juliux> gerry, i think it is ok to have this conferences but i don t understand why the community shoudl support that conferenc
<jenda> gerry: :)
<elkbuntu> well, with having no stable income, involuntary conference attending limits are probably for the the best
<gerry> juliux: when i was in school we used to have to write AMDG on all our school work
<gerry> it means Ad Maoriem Dei Gloriam 
<gerry> To the Greater honour and Glory of God 
<gerry> Ubuntu Live is for the greater glory of Ubuntu
<gerry> we're spreading the word into newer communities/business communities 
<gerry> we're not doing it to make money
<gerry> AMDU
<gerry> oh hand on
<gerry> AMUG
<jenda> gerry: I have no doubts about the good intentions - and the benefits for Ubuntu of having the conference.
<gerry> i'll let you guys decide
<elkbuntu> well, without the community, the companies don't see the whole picture.
<juliux> gerry, i see all the good points, but i can t understand why we the community should make marketing for it
<gerry> i would like to send the email to ubuntu-news and post it on the cafe 
<gerry> that's all
<elkbuntu> juliux, he's not asking for your soul
<elkbuntu> that comes later
<gerry> i don't expect any other support beyond that
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: no need to ask, just take (;
<elkbuntu> w00t
* elkbuntu steals Tm_T's soul
* elkbuntu puts the newly acquired soul with the collection.
<gerry> juliux: is there other marketing you think i might mean? 
<Tm_T> ok, that was third time today, I'm getting bored
* Tm_T wanders off to seek his soul
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, you regenerate souls?!
<Tm_T> that too
<elkbuntu> w00t x2
<juliux> elkbuntu, for me ubuntu live is a commercial conferenc with a business background, and so i think that this has nothing todo with community
<Tm_T> but I rather keep some in stock
* elkbuntu steals the newly generated soul
* Tm_T throws his soul box key to elkbuntu 
<Tm_T> go, take them all
<elkbuntu> sweeeeet!
* elkbuntu swims in souls
* Tm_T steals elkbuntu's soul when she's not watching
<Tm_T> touche!
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, i'm not sure you'd find one there ;)
<Tm_T> well I did
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, all black and withered up?
<Tm_T> but with wash and feeding it'll make a good meal
<elkbuntu> lol
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: hey, I think we createda new hobby, soul exchanging
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<elkbuntu> and probably successfully weirded out the marketing gurus
<Tm_T> "mine is worth of two yours"
<Mike_F> hello; would like to ask a open question ?
<gerry> is it just me or have we gone off the point a little?
<Tm_T> "if I get yours, you get mine and some peanuts"
<Tm_T> gerry: point -> .
<elkbuntu> gerry, you're new here, aren't you ;)
<gerry> i haven't seen this much soul since the heyday of Stax
<Tm_T> Mike_F: yes?
<Mike_F> i am confused about the licensing and trademark use of ubuntu
<elkbuntu> gerry, keeping channels on-topic is so much a challenge that it would require several people to work full-time to keep all the Ubuntu channels on track
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I thought souls are on-topic here
<Tm_T> we are talking about marketing afterall
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, other people's souls, sure
<Tm_T> that's what I thought (;
<Mike_F> My question is if I need to charge money for my time, how can use the word "ubuntu" in anything.
<Mike_F> the word "linux" is okay under the fair use provisions set by Lunis
<Tm_T> Lunis?
<Mike_F> Sorry bad spelling the people who maintiance the Linux(r) mark
<elkbuntu> Mike_F, asking trademarks@ubuntu.com is probably your best bet for knowing for sure
<Tm_T> Mike_F: Linus Torvalds you mean?
<Mike_F> TmT yes
<Tm_T> oki
<elkbuntu> unless gerry knows
* Tm_T pokes gerry 
<Mike_F> If I use offical CD's Leaflets etc, that's okay of coursr
<jenda> I'm sorry, I have to run now.
<Tm_T> jenda: have a good run (:
<jenda> gerry: please see the email I wrote - you didn't send me the entire announcement. When you do, I'll edit my thread.
<jenda> gerry: Ryan should put the announcement up soon.
<jenda> gerry! gerry! gerry!
<jenda> Look to the forums :)
<jenda> it's live.
<jenda> kicking and screaming... in everyones face.
<jenda> now... /me runs
<Mike_F> I don't mind paying the dime to talk to someone at Cannicol I am not big on one sided conversations for these like this
<Mike_F> man my tpying: is bad: things like this
<gerry> i'm back
<gerry> ok jenda - will check and resend
<gerry> what's the question on trademarks? 
<elkbuntu> <Mike_F> My question is if I need to charge money for my time, how can use the word "ubuntu" in anything.
<Mike_F> okay I am a computer consultant and I work like to use the word ubuntu since it's the best Linux around today
<Mike_F> would like to use the word .. .
<Mike_F> sorry for the lazy typing
<Mike_F> elkbuntu: yes
<Mike_F> I have a problem I need money to live
<elkbuntu> Mike_F, most of us have that problem
<Mike_F> Of course
<elkbuntu> it's quite a sucky problem too ;)
<Mike_F> I buy lottery tickets
<gerry> hi Mike_F 
<Mike_F> hello gerry
<gerry> as long as you are not representing that you are FROM Ubuntu or Canonical 
<gerry> then there is no problem in saying you do consulting on ubuntu
<gerry> it's a skill set
<gerry> we want people to be able to find skilled services in their area 
<Mike_F> I thought that was the case, but if you read the trademark policy on the website it excludes all commerical usage of the mark with out asking
<gerry> if you built a product on ubuntu that you sold or used it on merchandise
<gerry> or indeed called yourself The Ubuntu Guy Conulting Group
<gerry> then we would have a problem
<Mike_F> Of course, I would even think of doing that
<Mike_F> wouldn't think of doing that
<Mike_F> programmers are lazy typers please bear with me
<Mike_F> what about flash sticks with ubuntu
<Mike_F> Could I change for them to recover media costs and call them "ubuntu sticks"
<gerry> not really
<Mike_F> The name of my business is my proper name computing solutions
<gerry> that would look like Ubuntu Certified materials 
<gerry> i mean you can do it but don't call them Ubuntu Sticks
<gerry> or work with these guys
<Mike_F> Okay I see want you mean
<Mike_F> They can be "Linux Sticks" that contain Ubuntu Linux
<Mike_F> and I can say ubuntu and of course give the proper creidt for ownership of the mark
<Mike_F> To tell the truth, I would call them anything that you say is okay 
<Mike_F> gerry: I am missing the context of "or work with these guys"
<gerry> forget "work woth these guys" typing an thinking
<gerry> as in i was typing what i was thinking
<Mike_F> okay
<Mike_F> gerry: are you the marking manager Gerry Carr
<gerry> as long as it is clear that these sticks are Mike F production and not Canonical/Ubuntu then you can call them whatmakes sense
<gerry> i am yes
<Mike_F> Thank you
<Tm_T> Hi Yes
* Tm_T hides
<Mike_F> Nice to talk to you
<gerry> talking of which I better get back to building the Death Star :)
<gerry> juliux: your passion is always appreciated: keeping it real
<gerry> imean it
<gerry> i mean it
<gerry> ciao
<Mike_F> One more thing, What to I say to people when they ask why is ubuntu free ?
<Tm_T> because we love it so much?
<juliux> gerry, thxs
<juliux> gerry, i will do my very best
<gerry> why is it free? 
<gerry> because it's open source 
<gerry> it's the result of the efforts of thousands of people and no-one can charge for that 
<Tm_T> gerry: and then you end up explaining what's OSS is
<Tm_T> (;
<juliux> Mike_F, only section restricted is not opensource
<Mike_F> I go to a lot of Chamber of Commerce type things and when I hand people the disk often that is the first question
<Mike_F> They have no clue what open source means
<Mike_F> They don't even know they are really paying for windows half the time
<Mike_F> Telling them that it's a result of the efforts of thousands of independent professionals does work most of the time
<Mike_F> But they are still confused
<Tm_T> Mike_F: volunteer work
<Tm_T> that'll explain a bit of it
<Mike_F> Volunteer work is good
<Tm_T> whole OSS culture is shock for many people
<Tm_T> idea of free and open, err, world? because there's no boundaries like in normal company/companies
<Tm_T> free as in speech, money is irrelevant
<Mike_F> No fooling,  All the licenses required for six computers to do everything could do for free from MS
<Mike_F> It was over $7000, That was starting to break some ground
<Tm_T> heh
<Mike_F> And that was the best price from a deep discount online  store
<Mike_F> Server2003, cals, termianl services cals, SQL,  . . . (ad nasuem)
<Mike_F> But You are Right the Freedom Thing is not important
<Mike_F> Our Bill of Rights, gives us here the right to say anything
<Tm_T> I mean freedom is essential, money is secondary
<Tm_T> or in my case, matters nearly nothing
<Mike_F> Thak I got to check last nights lottery ticket
<Mike_F> Hey here is one for the marketing group should I call the flash sticks
<Mike_F> A Penguin On A Stick
<Mike_F> Maybe not, it sounds like food
<Mike_F> On that note, Good Day People
<Tm_T> but not me?
<Tm_T> you hu-mans are funny
<gibsonma3> HELLO
<juliux> hi gibsonma3 
<gibsonma3> i AM NEW TO UBUNTU
<juliux> why are you crying?
<gibsonma3> how do you listen to streaming audio?
<juliux> gibsonma3, this is the marketing channel support you can get in #ubuntu
<gibsonma3> where is that at
<juliux> gibsonma3, /join #ubuntu
<gibsonma3> do you do that from where I'm at now...I don't know how
<juliux> gibsonma3, just type /join #ubuntu
* RoAkSoAx hi yall
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-16
<habeeb> YWN is not in its forum?
<habeeb> I mean, the new one
<Burgundavia> yay for an announcement by Mark in time for the next UWN
<beuno> hahaah
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<beuno> very strategic  :D
<beuno> hey Burgundavia
<beuno> how's it going?
<Burgundavia> unemployment sucks
<Burgundavia> mostly because I have no money
<jenda> Burgundavia: it has bright sides - you can work on UBuntu :)
<Burgundavia> I can
<jenda> Burgundavia: look at me - I can barely keep up because I have to translate 24/
<jenda> *7
<Burgundavia> until I run out of money, get kicked out of my house and have to live on the street, with no power and no internet
<Burgundavia> although, ironically, I pay for internet at my house that I barely use, given I spend 90% of my time at A's house
<tsmithe> jenda, lies!
<jenda> tsmithe: shhh!
<tsmithe> :p
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-17
<zangiv> hi
<zangiv> any marketer here
<Burgundavia> yep
<charleseddy> anyone know melissa draper or marcos larios?
<jenda> elkbuntu: you're popular ;)
<elkbuntu> ... i didnt notice that... i wonder what he wanted
<elkbuntu> and who the other person is
<jenda> no clue
<beuno_> hey jenda
<jenda> beuno_: yo
<beuno_> how are you?
<jenda> beuno_: I chickened out of the ticket, because I have no idea if we'll be going or not... waiting for juliux' word.
<jenda> Other than that, I'm great :)
<jenda> Just made another 7-8 kg of sour cherry jam this morning, which makes a total of 15 ;)
<beuno_> aaah, right, so what would the plan be?
<jenda> Makes this trip outta town worthwile.
<jenda> beuno_: weeelll
<beuno_> 15kg of jam????
<jenda> yeap :) Our tree has born fruit again after 6 years, we couldn't just let it rot.
<jenda> beuno_: We could go to this gigantic party of my old school. Or - I'll go there at least for a while, and I'll take you with me if you like :)
<beuno_> yay!
<beuno_> when?
<jenda> beuno_: the 28th
<jenda> It's an outdoor party
<beuno_> jenda: I like it!   you have exams until the 27th, right?
<jenda> it's always been called the 'water party' because it was done around a pool - but they closed the pool down... we moved it to a field and called it the 'flower party' and now it's the 'fire party' :D
<jenda> (although 'water party' is still the official name)
<jenda> beuno_: more like, I have one more exam, on the 27th
<beuno_> right, in the afternoon
<jenda> yep
<jenda> 16:00
<jenda> won't take longer than 90 minutes.
<beuno_> good good, I'll get there the 27th late or the 28th then
<jenda> ok, cool
<beuno> (brb)
<jenda> beuno: if you come late 27th, I won't have to skip out on the post-exam pub... ;)
<jenda> which means you'll be looking for a small guy with glasses who can't walk straight.
<jenda> (depending on how late)
<beuno> hahahaha
<beuno> where a name tag!
<jenda> beuno: or an Ubuntu shirt? ;)
<beuno> right, probably not too many drunken ubunteros around
<jenda> :D
<beuno> Burgundavia: evening
<beuno> who's feeling like pitching into UWN today?
<beuno> it nneds a lot of work
<beuno> and mark's around here, so he can poke me if we don't get it out   :/
<Burgundavia> beuno: I will work on it later, going out with the gf first
<beuno> Burgundavia,  great  :D   I just added the interview and will try to work on it a bit more
<Burgundavia> sounds good
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-09
* johnc4510-laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #94 is out! UWN #95 in progress!
<johnc4510-laptop> topic
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-10
<owh> Does anyone else get the sense that JB is upset and angry in addition to being frustrated? I'm just wondering if there is a way to help him through that.
<owh> I think I'd rather not loose him as a resource.
<bbyever> hello owh
<owh> Hiya bbyever, just digesting :)
<owh> So, where are you at?
<bbyever> i've got the out put of the commands. 
<owh> Did that make sense?
<bbyever> yep
<owh> While chairing the meeting I made two mistakes, one is I sent mootbot commands to the room, not to mootbot, the other is that I didn't use the AGREED command to finalise ideas.
<owh> So, you'll note that at least two IDEAS are slight modifications/updates. The last one of those was the final one.
<bbyever> ok
<owh> It mostly happened around the Mission Statement and Objectives part.
<bbyever> so it just needs to have the names added and the ideas sorta mixed up with the action in the relevant topics?
<owh> The ACTION items are important because they are what make things happen in such a way that there is feedback to the person and the team.
<owh> bbyever: Yup
<bbyever> ok
<owh> bbyever: Did you see the ubuntu-server meeting log I sent, that's a good way of making it accessible in a way that others can get a feel for the meeting without needing to plow through the log.
<owh> LINK items are really as external references, good idea to include, just as a bullet list where they belong in the time-line.
<owh> The reason I split out each of the MootBot commands is that you can then delete the duplicate/updated things before putting it all back together.
<bbyever> ok
<owh> Is there anything I can help you with, as I said, I'm not trying to drown you in your volunteer scribing effort :)
<owh> s/not trying/trying not to/
<bbyever> no, im great with it. i almost always do it for the mexican loco meetings :)
<owh> All good then :)
<bbyever> i didnt really see the diference between your log and Flannel's log... 
<bbyever> i didnt read them both completely, i only read one, but the number of lines was almost the same
<owh> bbyever: You'll note that there are parts, just around the split, where some comments are sent to some people. So among those were comments I didn't actually see, which is why I sent both, and used the irclogs.ubuntu.com site to note the meeting logs on the wiki.
<owh> 99% of them is the same, the catch is in where they're different :)
<bbyever> ah ok
<owh> bbyever: Thanks again for your efforts, I'm sure they will be appreciated by the rest of the gang.
<bbyever> np :)
<owh> Ping me if you need to.
<owh> @now
<owh> Hmm, so much for that :)
<bbyever> i'll re read the log by tomorrow and send you a second draft
<owh> It's 11:14 here.
<owh> bbyever: Cool.
<bbyever> 10:14 here
<owh> All good then.
<owh> Ah, but you're PM I'm guessing :)
<bbyever> yes
<owh> That would be 22:14 then ;0
<bbyever> ah, yes hehe
<owh> Go sleep, I need to be here at 23:00 local time for a ubuntu-sever meeting :)
<bbyever> and i've got an exam tomorrow at 8, so i'll be leaving 
<bbyever> bye and thanks!
<owh> Pleasure
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-11
<hubuntu> Onno are you here?
<pep> hi hubuntu
<pep> just out of an exam
<hubuntu> hi pep
<hubuntu> reading for one here
<pep> all right?
<hubuntu> yeah, you?
<pep> yeah realy
<pep> you know that google tech talk I talked about on the list?
<hubuntu> I'm working with a Spanish guy in SpreadUbuntu
<pep> good
<hubuntu> meisok is the one
<hubuntu> ;)
<hubuntu> 'hi
<meisok> hi :)
<hubuntu> pep, we are talking about the planning of a Spanish SPreadUbuntu as a proof of concept
<pep> why not make it the right one straight away?
<pep> in spanish and then translated
<pep> it that's the question
<hubuntu> the idea is to make it changeable enough so we can built the english site on it
<pep> well anyways.. in the end SU, I think it would be good to have it in many languages
<hubuntu> indeed
<pep> try to think of it as the end SU, and other ppl will be able to work on it
<pep> I suggest
<hubuntu> yes but we need to lay out a framework of how this can be achieved
<hubuntu> in order to be usable for all Teams in many languages
<pep> yeah, well drupal has a  multilangual support no? because cms made simple does with some tweaks....
<hubuntu> I'm thinking of drupal, yes
<hubuntu> I guess I'm thinking more of the processes to make marketing material available for all Teams in many languages based on their local needs
<hubuntu> The site should be an exposure site for material as well as a meeting point for designers/translators/marketeers/entusiast
<hubuntu> s
<pep> oh I see.... well maybe rather "sort " them per donating country in the actual SU....  that would add a competitive factor now that I think about it
<hubuntu> per donating language rather than country/state
<hubuntu> making them easy adaptable to local needs 
<pep> in al cases, make everything available to everyone and translatable
<pep> yeah
<pep> per language
<hubuntu> yes, but even help people with the translation process
<hubuntu> like be a coordinative place for such agenda
<pep> yes
<hubuntu> be a real market center
<pep> like launchpad for marketing subjects
<hubuntu> yes
<pep> good definition that i just realize :)
<hubuntu> but using the existing infraestructure instead of building a new one
<pep> yeah
<pep> and would launchpad source code itsef be adabtable?
<pep> o.O
<hubuntu> using wiki/LP as the work arena and the site as the front-end
<pep> yepp
<pep> that was ok last time also
<pep> wiki for making it, background work
<hubuntu> LP for translations and "bugs"
<hubuntu> QA site for QA
<pep> yeah.. some thing like that
<hubuntu> brainstorm for idea sharing
<pep> jepp, good thinking
<hubuntu> and exposure
<hubuntu> all connected through OpenID from Launchpad
<hubuntu> ;)
<pep> good thing ;)
<hubuntu> it's huge, but If we prove it is feasible
<hubuntu> and it works for the spanish communty people will join the party I hope
<hubuntu> Are you up to working with that after you are done with your exams?
<pep> well would it be a lot more work to directly make it for the international community?
<hubuntu> when are you done?
<pep> yeah sure
<pep> the 23rd june.. count 'bout ten days and  I'm active
<pep> or a week
<hubuntu> pep, not really, but once you have something working, extending it is not a real issue if you know the shortcomings other communities may have
<hubuntu> and making you a part of the process spands it to the int. community in a way
<pep> sure
<pep> just didn't see the interest in a way
<pep> but it comes out to the sam ein the end anyway ;)
<hubuntu> Meisok believes it's better to focus on one community at a time
<hubuntu> in the beggining at least
<hubuntu> work with the Hispanic LoCos and create some traction from that
<pep> mhh yes
<hubuntu> That should be relatively easy to manage within a short time frame
<pep> well if you both think it is best that way, it's no problem for me...
<hubuntu> and then you and I see the process and put the idea on the table for the rest of the Global MArketingTeam
<pep> I even have some spanish knowledge
<pep> yes, ok
<hubuntu> que bueno ;)
<pep> jeje
<meisok> :D
<hubuntu> we can work paralell with a english framework so we can "release" it to the Team at the same time
<pep> yes, that's what I was thinking of
<pep> I'll be working on the internationalisation
<hubuntu> we, as in you and I
<pep> yepp
<hubuntu> but first
<pep> ok, that's fine, I suppose this will be talked about mainly on the ubuntu-es list, I'll suscribe
<hubuntu> meisok where shall we discuss this?
<hubuntu> in ubuntu-es-locos or where?
<meisok> yes
<meisok> the list of ubuntu-is being used to support...
<meisok> *ubuntu-es
<meisok> ubuntu-es-locos is good
<pep> you want to make a specific one?
<hubuntu> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es-locos
<pep> ah ok
<hubuntu> is the cooperation project/team for the Spanish community
<hubuntu> the project would hapen in the frame of: https://edge.launchpad.net/loco+
<pep> yes
<hubuntu> or we can create a SpreadUbuntu project in LP with the MarketingTeam as driver
<pep> yes that can be a very good idea
<hubuntu> but first as I said, let's work on this as a spec
<hubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<pep> yes
<hubuntu> taking actors (stakeholders), workflow and processes in account
<hubuntu> and trying to think of how it is best to implement it
<hubuntu> I think maybe we should have a Spanish version paralell to the english version
<pep> yes sure
<pep> I understood that
<hubuntu> but let's concentrate on the english one first
<pep> ok do you have somewhere I can subscribe to the list?
<hubuntu> or whatever suits you best. Meisok understands English
<hubuntu> and we will be the "core" of this project
<hubuntu> LP
<pep> I understand, and it doesn't bother me too much if ppl talk spanish of course
<hubuntu> good
<hubuntu> add youself to the team and then subscribe to the list
<pep> I'll do that
<pep> this afternoon or evening probably
<pep> got to go now
<hubuntu> We'll start a new thread on the subject
<pep> np
<hubuntu> by the end of the week
<hubuntu> good luck wioth your exams
<hubuntu> ;)
<pep> thanks
<pep> bb
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-12
<jbotscharow> msg nickserv set hidemail on
<Prefix> why isnt this http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/ updated tour used instead of the older not-so-awesome one at http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-13
<bbyever> owh: hi
<ruiboon> Hi. my area here is having an IT show where they sell it products. While, i am glad that there are more laptop preinstalled with ubuntu are being sold, the salesman seems to be lacking in knowledge about ubuntu. May i suggest that we come out with a 'idiot's guide to selling ubuntu laptops'  to bridge the gap?
<Burgundavia> ruiboon: you could write one yourself. sounds like a great project
<ruiboon> Burgundavia: indeed. i was wondering if there are already materials available as i am not great with design/graphics
<Burgundavia> ruiboon: check out the DIY page on the wiki
<ruiboon> Burgundavia: thanks for the reference. i am going to add this idea to brainstorm as well soon
<Burgundavia> a generic "how to sell ubuntu" would be cool
 * cody-somerville moans.
 * pep joins the moan.
 * cody-somerville prods Jono.
<pep> what I see on this list goes further than what I have ever seen since I am involved in FLOSS projects...
<cody-somerville> pep, lol
<cody-somerville> What do you mean by that?
<pep> just letting it out... I just find some things incredible
<pep> It is not that I am against initiative
<pep> but it seems kind of unreal to me what I am reading
<pep> for me, FOSS projects have always gone pair with a great respect of the more experienced
<pep> it is  what I learned very soon when i entered the Linux community
<pep> when you come into a new project, you watch.
<pep> you just look around you, and you're nothing, until you have gained yourself a certain respect and recognition from the more experienced members
<pep> which of course does not at all interfere with bringing new ideas and projects, and skills or any initiative...
<pep> but here I just constantly stare at my screen astonished...
<pep> I don't know if you understand
<izamryan> :-)
<izamryan> the recent developments on the mailing list are quite interesting, yeah hehe
<pep> indeed :)
<cody-somerville> indeed
<Flannel> pep, cody-somerville: It is unreal.  I'm not really sure where such large rifts in understanding come from
<cody-somerville> :]
<Flannel> If it continues, I think we should seriously considering bringing it to the CC
 * pep points out that there is new email on ubuntu-marketing. Consider reading it carefully...
<pep> I understand this, and I think to be experienced enough to realize what is happening.
<pep> But I am afraid I only have three years of experience in actively participating in FOSS projects, a little more than a year in Ubuntu, I am only 19 years old, 20 this year, and furthermore, relatively new to the marketing team. I cannot allow myself to say certain things.
<pep> I don't know... but I think it is the role of more experienced/respected and listened-to people to interfere.
<Flannel> pep: I wouldn't say three years is a small amount of time.  And age doesn't matter.  I think the problem is that there are people who extremely unfamiliar, and aren't listening... period, and instead are sticking to their ideas as "the only" right way
<pep> Flannel: I share your view.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-14
<owh> Inbox full again this morning...
<Flannel> Anyone know where one can get just the "Pass it on" logo?
<owh> Dunno even what it looks like, does images.google have it?
<Flannel> owh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu_CD_804.pdf  the logo next to the text on the bottom
<owh> Nice logo, can you not extract it from the PDF?
<owh> Flannel: Using something like pdfimages?
<Flannel> owh: Well, there's an eps version of that, so I can grab it in vector from there, just hoped someone had the plain image
<owh> Flannel: Sure, I understand. When you do have it as a separate vector, will you add it to the wiki :)
<Flannel> You know, DIYMarketing is the wiki temporary home for Spread Ubuntu and diy.ubuntu.com.  We spent a lot of time at the meeting coming up with the ideas that are already semi-in place
<Flannel> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/SpreadUbuntu%20Structure%20Proposals/Spreadubuntu-060628-jenda.png
<Flannel> and some mockups: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/SpreadUbuntu%20Design%20Mockups/
<Flannel> (this is all linked at the top of DIYMarketing, linked here: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/websites/
<Flannel> Looks like the original idea was to use bzr to manage all the content.  That seems... like a good idea.
<Flannel> content being "stuff created to download and use"
<Flannel> not the website itself
<Flannel> +1 to seeing that come to fruition.  If thats what some people were talking about at the meeting, I apologise for berating it.  You simply hadn't explained it clearly enough, I suppose.
<owh> +1
<boredandblogging> Flannel: there used to be a diy.devubuntu site as well
<Flannel> boredandblogging: Right, its defunct except for "Oh hai"
<boredandblogging> Flannel: right
<Flannel> boredandblogging: it is basically what DIyMarketing page is, right?
<Flannel> or, would've been
<boredandblogging> Flannel: I don't remember exactly...
 * Flannel wonders about the wayback machine.
<boredandblogging> but I believe it was supposed to be a place to get material
<boredandblogging> and post material
<Flannel> right, thats what the description sounds like
<boredandblogging> i could be wrong, but I thought some of the code for the stuff is in LP
<Flannel> Guess its time to finally learn bzr
<Flannel> Hmm, and revert some deletions
<owh> I woke up this morning as a member of a new team ubuntu-core-marketing. I cannot say that I agree with the process that caused that. Anyone else think it's premature to start such a team and inappropriate to add members like that?
 * owh suspects that pep is in the same boat.
<boredandblogging> this topic has been thrashed out in on the list...
<boredandblogging> some people believe in structure, some don't
<owh> Sure, but I was added to the team without my consent.
<boredandblogging> ahhh
<boredandblogging> well, you can remove yourself
<owh> And show up as a former member of the team, niice.
<boredandblogging> its a fine line, like cody said, sometimes just to move things forward, someone has to take initiative...
<boredandblogging> but...
<owh> To me it speaks to a great disrespect of fellow team members. I am entitled to my opinion and entitled to act upon it. I'm not a serf that can be dragooned into service.
<boredandblogging> owh: I doubt it was meant that way
<owh> boredandblogging: But therein lies the problem.
<boredandblogging> its probably that folks don't understand the tools and ways to use them
<boredandblogging> but its just a learning curve
<boredandblogging> people make mistakes
<owh> If there had been discussion, I could decide for myself what and if I wished to be part of it, rather than have to think about the "message" I'm leaving by removing myself from that team.
<boredandblogging> i wouldn't worry about it
<owh> You don't think it goes to the heart of the issue?
<owh> Do unto others as you would like done onto you?
<boredandblogging> owh: I agree, I just wouldn't worry about what kind of signal it sends by leaving
<boredandblogging> LP is a tool, people come and go
<owh> I cannot help but feel that this is a grab for power - I may well be mistaken, rather than an attempt to "move forward". We spent 3 hours having a serious discussion about the future of the team and then this kind of rubbish happens.
<owh> I'm all for initiative, but this goes waaaay beyond that in my opinion.
<boredandblogging> owh: have there been any concrete plans of action yet?
<owh> Nope. And no structure proposals to the list like we agreed to in the meeting.
<Flannel> boredandblogging: The official meeting minutes were only posted yesterday though.
<boredandblogging> right, I saw that
<boredandblogging> it might help just to get started on some related action items like contactng the Art Team and seeing how they could get involved
<owh> Later all, gotta run.
<pep> mhhh Onno not here...
<jenda> Flannel: perhaps if you poked Dan Buch (meatballhat), he might know where the rest of "oh hai" has gone - he made that change and there was already a pretty decent mockup there.
<jenda> Which meeting was the topic discussed at? I might want to read the backlog (if there is one)
<Mike_Feravolo> hello
<cody-somerville> moo
<pwnguin> does canonical have some sort of exclusive right to ubuntu logo tshirts?
<pep> no, not in general..
<pwnguin> then why the hell are they charging me 45 bucks for a tshirt?
<pep> pwnguin: it has rights on the tshirts canonical developed
<pep> you can download a logo and put it on a tshirt
<pwnguin> "it"
<pep> it=canonical
<pep> sorry
<pwnguin> ive considered that
<pep> pwnguin: they are free to charge whatever they want for them... jsut as you are free to create your own ubuntu-tshirts :)
<pwnguin> but in a more general sense, you'd think there'd be more
<pwnguin> american providers, that is
<pep> yes, I suppose other people sell ubuntu tshirts
<pep> try ebay...
<pwnguin> i recall there being some sort of permission needed to use the logo
<pep> haha no... Not a free logo, not that I know, anyway...
<pwnguin> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<pep> I will not read all this now, but imo, making a t-shirt with "ubuntu" + logo on it should not be a problem... it would surprise me if it was, because it is not in canonical's interest... we made t-shirts for the belgium team for example... I was not directly involved in this though, so I can't give you ruther details on that
<pep> but i can ask some people if you're not in a hurry...
<pep> further*
<pwnguin> im not, just thinking out loud mostly
<pep> ok
<pwnguin> you'd think canonical would at least realize the price is ridiculus for the US
<pep> It is prety high...
<pep> +t
<pep> some of the profit of these canonical t-shirts go to ubuntu as far as I remember though..
<pwnguin> im fine with canonical selling 
<pwnguin> i mean, he donated 10mil to ubuntu
<pep> but a lot of people have been making ubuntu t-shirts... don't hesitate ;)
<pwnguin> im looking locally for prices
<pep> I see
<pwnguin> with today's falling dollar, that means cheaper exports! ;)
<pwnguin> last time i looked it was gonna be like 25 bucks for a one off
<pep> hehe :)
<pwnguin> and that was a high quality shir
<pwnguin> t
<pep> if you're from the usa, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-us
<pep> they will hopefully direct you your local ubuntu team...
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> us locos are almost universally stupid
<pep> why that?
<pwnguin> well, there's already a high prevailance of LUGs in the US
<pwnguin> and we dont need ubuntu translated
<pep> yes
<pep> I see your point..
<pep> but I don't think that having local ubuntu comunities is bad...
<pwnguin> the other thing to remember is that the US is huge
<pwnguin> not quite the size of blgium ;)
<pep> hehe, sure :)
<pep> we only have one loco
<pep> but we have three official languages
<pep> which can be quite tricky sometimes believe me ;)
<pwnguin> but the area of people it draws is smaller
<pwnguin> denser
<pwnguin> the guy who started the ubuntu-kansas loco lives like two hours away from everybody
<pwnguin> by excessive american driving standards
 * MenZa pokes pep's government.
<pep> which government?
<pep> :p
<MenZa> XD
<boredandblogging> pwnguin: its been discussed many times, LoCos aren't meant to replace LUGs
<boredandblogging> there are plenty of people who come out to LoCo events, but have no interest in LUGs
<boredandblogging> and depends on your LUG, if the LUG is lazy and doesn't do much, the enthusiasm of a LoCo can be really good
<pwnguin> boredandblogging: the problem is, for a place like kansas, you can't negotiate a meeting point acceptable to most
<pwnguin> i think theres a reason #ubuntu-chicago is successful
<pwnguin> while ubuntu-ks is gone nowhere fast: a good leader and a dense population
<boredandblogging> very true
<boredandblogging> but then plans should be made a couple months in advance
<boredandblogging> so everyone can plan for it
<pwnguin> i dont think it matters
<pwnguin> im not driving to witchita. ever.
<pwnguin> wichita, evne
<boredandblogging> well, thats not really the LoCos problem then
<pwnguin> i'd call a threat to existence a problem
<boredandblogging> if there is no dense population, meetings need to be moved around and people will have to drive
<pwnguin> there are dense populations, they're just not close by any stretch
<pwnguin> theres kansas city, topeka, lawrence, manhattan and wichita
<pwnguin> manhattan, lawrence, wichita(I think) and kansas city have functioning LUGs
<boredandblogging> so if the LoCo moved around meetings between those cities, it would still be too far for people?
<pwnguin> it depends on your definition of meeting
<pwnguin> if all the kc people show up to kc meetings, and the wichita people to wichita, then they might show up
<pwnguin> but dont expect anyone to take up a 4 hour drive in the name of ubuntu
<boredandblogging> right, maybe make it a bigger event, like a couple presentations, mini-installfest, and then everyone goes out to eat and drink
<pwnguin> the thing is
<pwnguin> the lugs already do this
<boredandblogging> most do, but you can give it more of an Ubuntu flair
<pwnguin> and why bother with the hierarchial structure, when the leader will only show in one place?
<boredandblogging> get some t-shirts made up
<boredandblogging> thats a different problem
<pwnguin> i guess i dont understand the difference between a loco and ubuntu users attending lugs
<boredandblogging> LoCos are meant to promote Ubuntu
<boredandblogging> the LUGs are really specific
<boredandblogging> s/are/aren't
<pwnguin> im not sure I care about that
<pwnguin> being specific to ubuntu, i mean.
<boredandblogging> kinda funny when we are in an ubuntu marketing channel :-)
<pwnguin> i guess what im saying is, our lugs don't need official recognition as Loco Teams
<pwnguin> for example, the kansas state lug hands out ubuntu CDs at meetings and recruiting events, and we have a display in the campus computer store
<boredandblogging> the LUGs don't have to be LoCo Teams, it can be separate, but work with LoCos
<boredandblogging> thats good
<boredandblogging> arrgh, but work with LUGs
<pwnguin> many of the guys admin gentoo or redhat on campus, and use ubuntu on laptops
<pwnguin> what we dont do is state wide outreach
<pwnguin> we host weekly lunch meetings and lan parties every six months, irc and a mailing list
<boredandblogging> sounds like the LUG is doing a good job
<pwnguin> we held an installfest once but the truth is, the only people who show up are the guys who have an ancient thinkpad where we'd need hours to set up pxe
<pwnguin> no usb boot, no cd drive
<pwnguin> no floppy
<boredandblogging> right
<boredandblogging> but once you set up a pxe, it will be much easier in the future to add new releases
<boredandblogging> the up front cost is big
<pwnguin> part of the problem of course is that the skill needed to set that up likes gentoo better
<pwnguin> and hates users
<boredandblogging> lol
<pwnguin> the kc lug hosts a popular mailing list, an irc channel, holds two meetings a month and hands out cds (sometimes ubuntu) at trade shows
<pwnguin> thats what a LoCo has to compete with
<boredandblogging> not compete, help them do those things, do presentations at the meetings geared towards Ubuntu
<pwnguin> I mean, next meeting I plan to show off the ume stuff
<pwnguin> i haven't discussed it with any loco, I just find it interesting
<pwnguin> aka "netbook"
<boredandblogging> awesome!
<pwnguin> before i left manhattan, i showed off some of the tablet features in ubuntu
<pwnguin> (needs work)
<pwnguin> i might also do a demo of colorfilter
<boredandblogging> nice
<pwnguin> unfortunately, nobody quite gets colorfilter
<pwnguin> it serves two purposes:
<pwnguin> a) color remapping for the colorblind
<pwnguin> b) color filtering for normal sighted so you can see whether your presentation makes sense
<pwnguin> be it app, slideshow, webpage, etc
<pwnguin> anyways
<pwnguin> food for thought: the usteams project is doing it wrong
<Flannel> pwnguin: How so
<pwnguin> Flannel: covering the 50 biggest cities might be a more feasible / productive goal than the 50 states
<Flannel> pwnguin: Except (as has already been mentioned) LoCos aren't LUGs, they serve a different purpose
<pwnguin> what is the purpose of a lug that is different?
<Flannel> pwnguin: LUGs are for people to hang out, etc, etc.  That's not the LoCos primary purpose
<Flannel> LoCos are designed for localized support, advocacy, and translation.  in the US, the translation bit goes away, so we're left with advocacy and local support
<pwnguin> would it be appropriate to move this conversation to #ubuntu-us?
<Flannel> pwnguin: Sure
<jbotscharow> I was wondering if someone here could answer a couple of quick newbie questions
<jbotscharow> when I log on to IRC I get a message like UWN #95 in progress
<jbotscharow> What is UWN?
<johnc4510> jbotscharow: it's the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, and the msg you see is the topic for this channel
<jbotscharow> ok ty
<jbotscharow> one more stupid noobie question LOL
<johnc4510> latest issue here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue94
<johnc4510> ok, i'll try
<jbotscharow> a couple of messages on the mailing list used the word "troll" oe some variation of that
<jbotscharow> I know what a troll is in mythologu
<jbotscharow> what does it mean here?
<pep> hi
<pep> jbotscharow: you should look it up in wikipedia ;)
<jbotscharow> not a compliment I assume
<johnc4510> yep, a troll is someone who joins a channel with the intent to cause mischief
<pep> a troll is more a subject than a person usually...
<jbotscharow> ok, thanks
<johnc4510> np
<jbotscharow> hi to you pep
<jbotscharow> sorry was not intentionally being rude
<pep> about? :)
<pep> not saying hii directly?
<jbotscharow> yes
<jbotscharow> I'm a slow typist
<pep> it is not a problem I assure you! On IRC it is common not to directly reply
<pep> generally the writer assumes people saw it
<jbotscharow> this is all rather new to me so I appreciate the info
<Flannel> jbotscharow: some sound advice for you: don't go to #ubuntu
<Flannel> If you need support (usually done in #ubuntu), ask in #ubuntu-classroom
<pep> about the troll... hence the expression"feeding the troll" or "trolling" as it was used on the list, which means continuing or bringing up again a discussion and/or subject that has the carachteristics of a troll... but you should look up the exact definition of a troll in wikipedia...
<jbotscharow> thanks Flannel
<jbotscharow> pep: I will take your advice as well ty
<jbotscharow> given my newbieness, i think i'll stick to this room only for now
<Mike_Feravolo> hello
<jbotscharow> hey Mike, how's things>
<Mike_Feravolo> kk
<Mike_Feravolo> It looks like there has been interest in ubuntu marketing, due to the traffic on the list
<jbotscharow> i think it will die down now
<pep> I wouldn't consider the raise of traffic on the list to a particular raise in interest...
<pep> s/to/as
<Mike_Feravolo> I have to admitt that I skipped some of the messages for obvoius reasons
<jbotscharow> that discussion has moved to a new list
<Mike_Feravolo> which is
<Mike_Feravolo> a lanuchpad list ?
<jbotscharow> pep: pls translate s/to/as  newbieness
<Flannel> Mike_Feravolo: All the proper marketing material is still on the marketing ist
<Flannel> jbotscharow: pls is please
<Flannel> oh, wait.  s/to/as/ means substitute "to" to "as"
<pep> search for  to  and replace with  as
<Flannel> Its from perl/sed
<pep> yeah
<pwnguin> i like how regular expressions are more universal than english =(
<pep> sorry, I am very used to using this shortcut, it is not so good I admit :)
<jbotscharow> ok
<jbotscharow> it's not you, it's me
<jbotscharow> I am not a programmer
<pwnguin> well, regular expressions aren't exactly readable to programmers either
<jbotscharow> so i will need help with translations
<jbotscharow> I have a general idea of what regular expression are in logic - is that what you mean?
<Mike_Feravolo> jbotsharow - are you new to Ubuntu ?
<jbotscharow> yeag
<jbotscharow> 2 months
<pwnguin> a regular expression is a class of language. the programming languages perl and sed expands this to do manipulation on strings.
<Mike_Feravolo> what were you using before, another Linux , Windows . Mac ?
<jbotscharow> but been a marketer since I was 12 when i had a peper route
<Mike_Feravolo> good someone who know how to sell
<jbotscharow> used Windows for years last version XP media
<Mike_Feravolo> something they don't teach in engineering school
<pwnguin> does ubuntu need closers?
<Mike_Feravolo> so you decided to give microsoft the boot
<jbotscharow> yes, and i get very passionate about it, in case no one noticed
<pep> jbotscharow: nobody critizised that :)
<jbotscharow> some people i think did
<pep> mhh no..
<jbotscharow> but i'll live
<pep> it is the way, the method, that is questionable
<Mike_Feravolo> are people still snarling about some of the comments on the mail list ?
<Mike_Feravolo> bfd
<jbotscharow> pep: pls explain so i don't do it again
<pep> I am just explaining why people reacted as they did, so that john understands why there was an uprise
<Mike_Feravolo> i don't know I run a business, I like ubuntu, I have to sell, i would like to help sell ubuntu.
<Mike_Feravolo> These are simple concepts and people need to be objective and try not to piss others off
<Mike_Feravolo> forgive and forget and move on
<pep> it is not at all, what you are doing that is argued about, it is that you came in without much looking around you, the way these kind of communities we are in work,..
<pep> oh, I wont argue about past things
<Mike_Feravolo> on the flip side everyone should cut a new guy a little slack
<pep> sure, and there is no problem with new ideas and initiative :)
<jbotscharow> if someone had just politely  explained what i was doing wrong i would have gladly accomoadated
<pep> yes
<pep> that was the error
<pep> I understand jbotscharow
<Mike_Feravolo> hey i am an engineer by trade and had to learn how to sell the hard way and with my own money
<Mike_Feravolo> it might help the group to have some real sales people
<pep> of course
<pwnguin> how are you gonna sell Ubuntu?
<jbotscharow> to be honest with all of you, some of the comments really hurt
<pwnguin> its in the founding statement that it's free of charge
<jbotscharow> i tried to not retaliate
<Mike_Feravolo> first we need to know what we got already
<Mike_Feravolo> i can try to contact the local groups and give them a wiki page to post links to maketing stuff
<Mike_Feravolo> not the prettiest thing but a way to collect data
<pep> to be honest john, several people, believe me, were tempted to take this to the Ubuntu Community Council... but I will not argue about this, and really don't want to get into this tonigh.
<pep> +t
<jbotscharow> ok
 * pwnguin doesn't follow ubuntu-marketing often
<pwnguin> just what happened?
<jbotscharow> pwnguin: selling does not necessarily mean a financial transaction
<pep> pwnguin: john came with a lot of very good intentions... but without much inside Ubuntu knowledge... this created conflicts, as many people were offended by the evolution of discussion (not blaming him!) and somebody should have stopped this before it got a little too far...
<Mike_Feravolo> Excuse me people, but if you are afraid to use the word sell then what are you doing on a martketing team ?
<pep> now there has been a new group created on Launchpad the "ubuntu core marketing group"
<jbotscharow> to get back to the discussion about selling, pls
<Mike_Feravolo> thank you
<pwnguin> to me sell means offering for money. please tell me the new definition
<jbotscharow> not alwats
<jbotscharow> always
<Mike_Feravolo> selling is getting someone to do something different, it has nothing to do with money
<pwnguin> wow
<jbotscharow> for instance, when you propose marriage, you are selling yourself
<jbotscharow> when you ask your father to let you use the car, you are selling
<Mike_Feravolo> How about getting or keeping a job
<jbotscharow> when your kids ask to stay up past their nornmal bed time, they have better sell
<pwnguin> well im not going to argue semantics
<jbotscharow> LOL
<Mike_Feravolo> kk\
<jbotscharow> its more than semantics
<jbotscharow> marketing is selling
<pwnguin> if i may, marketing is advertising
<jbotscharow> its a philosophical outlook on marketing
<Mike_Feravolo> another thing telling people that something is free often makes them think you are trying to get over on them
<jbotscharow> advertising is a form of marketing
<pep> marketing is not only advertising pwnguin
<jbotscharow> and yes, advertising is selling
<pwnguin> pep: so what else does the marketing team do?
<pep> it is everything relatind the product to the consumer imo...
<pep> putting the product on the market... whatever that includes (maing it an image, selling it, setting prices, advertising, etc...)
<pep> making*
<pep> but basically it's aim is to make the product sell I suppose, yes...
<Mike_Feravolo> john, just so you know software freedom includes the right to charge money for it and freedom isn't free
<jbotscharow> you cannot make a product sell, you have to sell the product
<pwnguin> Mike_Feravolo: well you're painting with a bit of a broad stroke, but yes.
<pwnguin> still, at the core of Ubuntu's Promise is that it will remain free
<pep> free of charge yes
<pep> that does not exclude anything...
<Mike_Feravolo> i am not just talking about ubuntu, i am talking about free software
<jbotscharow> i don't have a problem with it being free - in both senses of the word
<Mike_Feravolo> ubuntu is a trademark that is owned by a corportion in the uk
<jbotscharow> ib fact, i consider that a plus
<jbotscharow> but just becuz it's free of charge does not mean it will sell itself no matter how good it is
<Mike_Feravolo> however from the standpoint of a USB Key carrying member of the Free Software Fondation, Ubuntu is okay
<jbotscharow> nothing really sells itself. it may appear so, but that is actually the result of very good marketing
<pwnguin> sorry to stir up this conversation. i just saw someone decide that ubuntu needed people who can sell things; i didnt realize it was a code word for advertising
<Mike_Feravolo> i agree and passing out live cd's to non-techincal people isn't going to sell it either
<Mike_Feravolo> words mean different things to different people, i think we all can agree on that
<jbotscharow> agreed
<Mike_Feravolo> which is why marketing on a gobal basis is quite a challange
<jbotscharow> amd that is something that perhaps we need to establish
<pwnguin> so what sorts of marketing activities does the team engage in/
<pwnguin> ?
<jbotscharow> some basic defintions for works like marketing, selling and advertising
<Mike_Feravolo> i really think that we have a lot of good stuff, but there isn't an easy way to share it
<Mike_Feravolo> that should be first
<pwnguin> by stuff you mean "promotional materials"?
<Mike_Feravolo> yes
<pwnguin> ok
<pep> Mike_Feravolo: we are working on that.. spreadubuntu project
<jbotscharow> i agree
<jbotscharow> we need to find all the stuff all over ubuntu
<Mike_Feravolo> i haven't looked at spreadubuntu today, but the last thing it took me to the ubuntu main page
<jbotscharow> and set up a page with links to all of  it
<jbotscharow> catalog it
<jbotscharow> organize it
<pep> Mike_Feravolo: yes, taht's just a dns
<Flannel> Mike_Feravolo: a bit of work before its actually live
<pep> that's*
<Mike_Feravolo> cool
<jbotscharow> the spreadubuntu site is in the works
<Mike_Feravolo> spreadbubuntu is easy to remember even if it's a bit fedora-ish
<pep> it's a bit firefox-ish ...
<Mike_Feravolo> but may thats a good thing
<pep> ;)
<Mike_Feravolo> that too
<jbotscharow> i have a qyestuin
<Mike_Feravolo> kk
<pep> don't ask to ask :)
<pep> one of the IRC rules
<pep> well
<pep> unwritten rules ;)
<jbotscharow> how about we all work together on gathering and cataloging all the marketing materials
<jbotscharow> ok
<pwnguin> just ask
<Mike_Feravolo> a wiki site 
<pwnguin> wikis are terrible for art
<jbotscharow> that would work
<Mike_Feravolo> cms's aren't any better
<pwnguin> something like a cross between gallery and pligg might be more suitable
<Mike_Feravolo> wiki are easly editable, i started using them a lot for my own work
<Flannel> pwnguin, jbotscharow, the previous marketing team has already done almost all of the planning needed to implement it.
<jbotscharow> can we set up a gallery on ubuntu>
<pwnguin> Flannel: once it goes live it'd be nice to see if it's suitable making the artwork team more accessible
<Mike_Feravolo> i was thinking if the loco's are already hosting material somewhere, it might just be easier to link to it
<Mike_Feravolo> which is why a thought of wiki vs gallery
<Flannel> pwnguin: Aye.  Artwork team collaboration is a key part of it as well
<pwnguin> excellent
<Mike_Feravolo> artwork is key to marketing, people like pictures
<Flannel> Mike_Feravolo: I *believe* all the content will be mirrored from a bzr branch, or at least, thats what I understand the plan to have been.
<jbotscharow> Flannel: where is this previous planning?
<pwnguin> mailing list archives?
<Flannel> jbotscharow: In the marketing team wiki page, and a few others.  A lot of the pages were deleted, but I'll be undeleting them later today once I track them all down (better to do a whole batch of reverts)
<pep> yes
<pep> flannel is working on undeleting a lot of things and cetralizing apst work that was considered and then given up...
<jbotscharow> cool
<pep> just wait a week or two, and this will have a totally different aspect
<jbotscharow> from what i've seen of the materials list on the wiki a lot of stuff has not been added
<pwnguin> does the marketing team not do blueprints?
<jbotscharow> stuff from the locos
<jbotscharow> Flannel: I'd like to help with the organizing
<Flannel> jbotscharow: Aye, a few others would too.  I'm working hard today to peel away all the history and figure out where we stand currently with it.
<jbotscharow> just let me know what you need done that i can do - i can do simple wiki stuff. whenever you are ready for my help
<jbotscharow> I am a good writer :-) it's what i do best
<jbotscharow> and pretty good at organziing
<Mike_Feravolo> I have contacts in the business community in the Orlando Florida Area and attend a lot of chamber commerce and business networking groups
<Mike_Feravolo> which means that I can get things to the people in my local city
<Flannel> Mike_Feravolo: Are you a part of the Florida LoCo?
<Mike_Feravolo> yes
<Mike_Feravolo> Flannel are you here in the state
<jbotscharow> and I belong to the Arkansas Loco
<Flannel> Mike_Feravolo: No, I'm California
<jbotscharow> when did CA secede from the union? LOL Teasing you, Flannel
<Mike_Feravolo> FLorida did once
<jbotscharow> yep, so did AR
<jbotscharow> I thot Flannel had misread ur question, mike, but it appears it was me who misread it
<jbotscharow> I saw an s at the end of state
<Mike_Feravolo> john what made you decide on ubuntu ?
<jbotscharow> the guy who owns my web hosting company uses it and recommeneded it
<jbotscharow> BTW Flannel he's in CA
<Mike_Feravolo> it's a can't be hard to get people to dump windows
<Mike_Feravolo> wow this is really bad ^^^^^^ english here
<jbotscharow> I had tried mandrake a few years ago but cud not really get it work right
<Mike_Feravolo> i mean that it is hard to get people away from windows
<jbotscharow> i understood what u meant. np
<Mike_Feravolo> ubuntu is one of the better live distros
<Mike_Feravolo> one of things that really scare the COC type people are the live cd's
<Mike_Feravolo> which is why something on people that sells ubuntu is better then giving away disks
<jbotscharow> Mike: yest it is very hard but not impossiblw
<Mike_Feravolo> on paper
<Mike_Feravolo> enginer i cant spell it and i are one
<Flannel> COC in this context being....?
<Mike_Feravolo> Chamber of Commerce
<Mike_Feravolo> business owners, sales people along with some corporate people
<jbotscharow> we definitely have a language problem on this team. ROFL
<Mike_Feravolo> i am new to chatting
<jbotscharow> we have those who speak marketing and we have those who speak developer
<Mike_Feravolo> i am not new to computer science
<jbotscharow> no wonder some people think I troll
<Mike_Feravolo> i guess some people can't take a joke
<Flannel> Mike_Feravolo: CoC in Ubuntu context usually means Code of Conduct
<Mike_Feravolo> i see the confusion
<pep> an CC - community counsil
<pep> and*
<jbotscharow> a perfect example of what I mean: I knew what Mike meant and never thot of the Code
<Mike_Feravolo> Sometime I forget Ubuntu is software
<jbotscharow> we maybe should appoint a team translator
<pep> no, I think it is not necessary :)
<Mike_Feravolo> Ubuntu is a good operating system,  which is why I like it 
<pep> but these examples explain recent "misunderstandings" on the list I think ;)
<jbotscharow> probably not, but all kidding aside, I do think there definitely is some communication issues-different perspectives 
<jbotscharow> like those who have a strong marketing but weak developer/Ubuntu background
<Mike_Feravolo> Politics just gets in the way, just be nice to others and keep the flamage down to . . . like none
<jbotscharow> and those with strong Ubuntu/dev background and weak marketing backgrond
<Mike_Feravolo> yes an engineering degree doesn't leave much time for buiness classes
<jbotscharow> I know, Mike. My college career included a freshman year in Engineering before switching to social sciense
<Mike_Feravolo> however if you own a business, you are in sales and it dosen't matter what that business is.
<jbotscharow> absolutely
<pep> Mike_Feravolo: I actually study a belgian diploma.. managment engineer... lots of maths/physics, etc... engineering... and also lots of economy, marketing, law courses, etc.. managment..
<pep> yes, it is hard to get oth aspects god
<pep> good
<pep> both
<pep> oh sorry
<pep> i type too fast
<Mike_Feravolo> pep that's good, most colleges in the states don't give you that opporuntity
<Mike_Feravolo> at least not back in the eighties
<pep> here in belgium there are 2 main schools that do this special diploma
<jbotscharow> my graduate school was like pep's college
<Flannel> Mike_Feravolo: theres a number of colleges here that have similar degrees
<pep> it is in 5 years here
<jbotscharow> I studied antho, philosophy, theology, Polish language, history 
<jbotscharow> and theology
<pep> already said :)
<jbotscharow> better system there than here
<pep> and I have the feeling you particularly liked theology ;)
<jbotscharow> oops
<jbotscharow> yesm was working on doctorate when i quit to save my marriage but it was not worth saving, no marriage, no degree
<Mike_Feravolo> I don't know outside of programming I studied as little as possiable and made the dean's list
<jbotscharow> but now am happily married to new wife for 16 years
<Mike_Feravolo> The dean of students that is
<Mike_Feravolo> any way all joking aside, i think we are heading in the right direction
<jbotscharow> brb
<jbotscharow> back
<jbotscharow> an etiquette question, I know all caps is bad manners. what is code for emphazing? *this?*
<Mike_Feravolo> i don't know  
<jbotscharow> pep: Pierre, you still here?
<pep> yes jbotscharow
<pep> you mean bold and underlined in IRC?
<pep> the trigger is % followed by a letter
<jbotscharow> yes
<Mike_Feravolo> %xxx
<pep>  % + C +number = color, % + B = bold, % + U = underlined
<Mike_Feravolo> %b cool 
<pep> capital B
<Mike_Feravolo> please excuse this
<jbotscharow> got it. ty
<Mike_Feravolo> %B Test
<Mike_Feravolo> %B Test %B
<jbotscharow> %BTest
<Mike_Feravolo> i don't see it on my end does anyone else ?
<pep>  no 
<jbotscharow> not me either
<pep> but you've got to close it ...
<pep>   and 
<pep>  % B and % B
<Mike_Feravolo> %BLike this%B
<pep> except colors you don't need to close
<pep> mhh
<pep> how come I don't see it
<pep> you see my bold writing?
<jbotscharow> %BLike this?%B
<pep>  hi 
<Mike_Feravolo> must be my lane xchat client
<pep> sorry
<pep> must be my IRC client
<pep> I am sorry
<pep> my bad
<Mike_Feravolo> i am running gnewsense on this machince
<pep> I thought these were IRC commands, been using this client for too long
<Mike_Feravolo> so much for being totaly free
<pep> but you do see mine no?
<Mike_Feravolo> yes it did
<pep> well Mike_Feravolo, my client is free too, I use Konversation
<pep> now in xchat it is probably different
<jbotscharow> ahhhh
<pep> maybe ask in #xchat
<jbotscharow> I use pidgin
<jbotscharow> maybe there is a plug in or a pref setting
<jbotscharow> I need to go do some family stuff
<pep> probalby you'll find it in the preferences
<Mike_Feravolo> I guess I don't really need to do that
<pep> I need to go get some sleep...
<Mike_Feravolo> i got to get ready to got out too
<jbotscharow> good night Pierre and ty for all the help
<Mike_Feravolo> later
<jbotscharow> ok
<jbotscharow> ttyl
<Flannel> jbotscharow: A project like that is more code than anything else, it's fairly straightforward
<jbotscharow> can you do it>
<Flannel> I've no idea re: firefox stuff.  Are you talking about this toolbar? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4684
<jbotscharow> Flannel: I'm talking on pm with Bruno about this. care to join us>
<Flannel> We can't do three person queries.  It'd have to be a room.  And this one probably will work, so he could just join here
<jbotscharow> ok
<bbyever> hello
<jbotscharow> don't go away
<jbotscharow> he's here
<Flannel> Howdy bbyever
<bbyever> hi
<Flannel> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4684 looks like the plugin you're talking about
<jbotscharow> doing one conversation is a lot easier for me than two LOL
<Flannel> and it looks like its packaged: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/firefox-ubuntu-it-menu
<bbyever> yep i've just installed it through synaptic
<jbotscharow> ok
<jbotscharow> so what now? what's the next step?
<Flannel> firefox plugins, from what I understand, are mostly if not all, text based.  So you should be able to open it up and edit away.
<bbyever> apt-get source and edit 
<Flannel> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/ubuntu-it-menu.ubuntu is the bzr repo
<Flannel> I dont think you'd need to apt-get the source, since I believe its just a bunch of xml files
<Flannel> Although, I've really never dabbled in FF extensions
<bbyever> i dont really know how to get the code through lp....
<jbotscharow> ok, apt-get source  - how do i specify the specific package i want
<bbyever> apt-get source firefox-ubuntu-it-menu
<jbotscharow> I am really new to FOSS so you have to treat me like a dummy, I won't be offended
<Flannel> The code is all in your .mozilla directory
<Flannel> well, the plugins/extensions/whatever therein
<jbotscharow> that leads me to ask another dummy question
<jbotscharow> in my file manager those files don't show - the ones that start with a period. how do i get them to show
<Flannel> jbotscharow: ctrl-H or view > show hidden files
<jbotscharow> ok
<Flannel> bbyever: Actually, looks like extensions are 'compiled' in some sense of the term
<Flannel> So yeah, sudo apt-get source ubuntu-it-menu
<Flannel> and then sudo apt-get build-deps ubuntu-it-menu
<Flannel> will get you your build depends (if there are any)
<bbyever> build-deps says invalid operation
<jbotscharow> this is getting scarier by the minute LOL
<bbyever> they're all in the debian/control though...
<Flannel> bbyever: sorry, build-dep
<jbotscharow> so, I edit the code to reflect the new links very carefully
<jbotscharow> then sanve it
<jbotscharow> what do I do if there are deps?
<Flannel> jbotscharow: sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-it-menu
<bbyever> sorry, power went out
<Flannel> bbyever: its build-dep not build-deps
<bbyever> ok
<jbotscharow> ain't that fun! 
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-15
<Flannel> so then... edit source, compile, try it out, rinse, repeat.
<jbotscharow> dummy questions time
<jbotscharow> what do you recommend i use to edit>
<jbotscharow> mousepad acceptable?
<Flannel> jbotscharow: Any text editor.  Yeah, mousepad on Xubuntu
<jbotscharow> that's what I am running and love it
<bbyever> i dont really know what to edit....
<jbotscharow> next dummy question: how do I compile it?
<Flannel> jbotscharow: I have no idea (it depends).  Check the files you downloaded for instructions.  probably make.
<Flannel> bbyever: I say search for something that has a URL that's in the menu, and then explore for a bit
<jbotscharow> and give it a new name?
<Flannel> Looks like there's an -es menu too
<bbyever> Flannel: ok, and i'll look for some sort of firefox add on tutorial or something
<Flannel> jbotscharow: Well, the compiling will produce a .deb file, which you then install with dpkg, so ... remove the official menu package, and then use yours
<Flannel> bbyever: Aye.  I originally went search for a blanket [heres my code, add your URLs!] plugin
<bbyever> coulndt we just then edit the .deb and debuild ?
<Flannel> bbyever: What?
<bbyever> Flanne: oh no, nvm
<Flannel> Editing the deb is essentially what you're doing
<jbotscharow> any chance of messing up my computer doing this to the point I'd have to a reinstall of Xubuntu?
<bbyever> but if we juste dit it and then install it again, will it install the edited version, or the original one?
<bbyever> ﻿jbotscharow: probably not
<Flannel> jbotscharow: Nope, since you're compiling it into a deb, you'll still be under package management
<jbotscharow> I've already done that twice LOL don't want to do it again
<Flannel> bbyever: When you install, it won't be an apt-get command, it'll be dpkg -i [path to deb]
<bbyever> ok
<jbotscharow> I guess I'll get the code and see if I can edit it. Once I get that done, can I ask for you help in compiling and installing? Best if I digest this a little at a time
<jbotscharow> I gotta go, but will leave this open and read anything you guys say in a bit
<bbyever> i found where all the links are 
<jbotscharow> bbyever: I;m back. Where are the links?
<bbyever> ﻿ jbotscharow: hi, sorry, i'm having a family dinner...
<bbyever> jbotscharow: they're in the url.properties file under chrome/content/ubuntuit
<bbyever> ﻿jbotscharow: john?
<bbyever> Flannel: what would you propose to have in the menu. somethings in the it-menu are should not be in our menu, and maybe some things are missing...
<jbotscharow> bbyever: sorry, had to go eat dinner
<bbyever> ﻿jbotscharow: np
<bbyever> ﻿jbotscharow: im making a wiki page with a diagram of what the menu should look like
<jbotscharow> great
<bbyever> did you find the file i was talking about?
<jbotscharow> not yet, haven't had a chance. just got back on a few minutes ago
<jbotscharow> I shud still get the source files right?
<bbyever> yep
<jbotscharow> ok
<jbotscharow> I will try to do it later tonight or tomorrow
<bbyever> ok
<jbotscharow> I have to leave in a bit, got some family stuff to do with the kids b4 they go to bed, but if I don't collapse tonight I'll do it tonight
<jbotscharow> been running on short sleep all week
<jbotscharow> it caught up with today
<bbyever> you should sleep then and leave this for tomorrow
<jbotscharow> been sleeping a lot today LOL
<bbyever> ﻿when i have the diagram finished i'll upload it to the wiki and post the link to the page on the list. i'll also ask if there is anyone with experience on making ff extensions...
<bbyever> i think it might be a bit more complex than just editing the links...
<jbotscharow> I don't know if u saw the email i sent you just a few minutes ago, but the kids made me promise not to spend the wgole dat on the computer
<jbotscharow> but I should be able to sneak on for a bit LOL
<jbotscharow> a bit more complex?
<jbotscharow> how so? I'm afraid to ask L0L
<bbyever> yeah, because the menu also has an options window and i dont know if it will be afected or if we'll have to edit the code for it. i dont really know, it's just a guess
<jbotscharow> Ubuntu has a firefox team? right?
<bbyever> i dont know 
<bbyever> maybe 
<bbyever> i'll check
<jbotscharow> ok
<jbotscharow> I thot i saw a launchpad link for one
<jbotscharow> not sure if it's an active team
<bbyever> apparently its the mozilla team 
<bbyever> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<jbotscharow> would it be appropriate to contact them and see if someone there can help?
<bbyever> absolutely 
<bbyever> they have a channel
<bbyever> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<bbyever> i just joined...
<jbotscharow> slow down and let me do some of this LOL
<bbyever> ok
<jbotscharow> I'm there too now
<jbotscharow> want to do it together?
<bbyever> sure
<jbotscharow> there now i think
<bbyever> i dont see you...
<jbotscharow> i typed something wrong
<jbotscharow> let me try again
<Flannel> jbotscharow: What client are you using?
<jbotscharow> pidgin
<jbotscharow> i think i typed the channel name wrong
<Flannel> In a lot of clients, you can click the channel to join
<jbotscharow> I am typing the command. that has worked before
<jbotscharow> let me try again
<jbotscharow> got it this time. cya there
<bbyever> kk
<jbotscharow> bbyever: you here?
<bbyever> yep
<jbotscharow> maybe they are sleepimh LOL
<jbotscharow> seriously, I
<jbotscharow> will leave the window open tonight and see if anyone replies
<jbotscharow> if not I'll join and post to the list
<jbotscharow> try and get some help by the end of tmorrow, hopefully
<bbyever> ok, i'll send a mail to their list, maybe we'll get a reply there
<bbyever> ah 
<bbyever> ok
<jbotscharow> and we can talk Monday
<jbotscharow> see where we are at
<bbyever> ok
<jbotscharow> pep needs to get all the deleted stuff back on the wiki anyway
<Flannel> That'd be me.  And, working on it
<jbotscharow> and I'll check out the wiki page you are working on
<bbyever> deleted stuff?
<jbotscharow> sorry Flannel
<Flannel> jbotscharow: No worries
<Flannel> bbyever: A whole bunch of previous work done on spread ubuntu and related sites
<bbyever> ah
<jbotscharow> I will learn who everyone is and what they are doing sooner or later 
<jbotscharow> Flannel: we are trying to get some help from the moziila team on my idea of a marketing team menu plugin for FF
<jbotscharow> the plug in would be for the Locos to use to access marketing materials
<boredandblogging> Flannel: have you found the old spreadubuntu files?
<jbotscharow> you wouldn't know anyone who could modify an existing plug in, woud you?
<boredandblogging> jenda used to have access to the server that hosted it
<Flannel> boredandblogging: I found the bzr repo, yeah.  I think that had everything.  Although I haven't checked it against archive.org yet
<jbotscharow> boredandblogging: are you working on that project? the spreadubuntu site
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: no, I just know it was something that was initially started early last year
<boredandblogging> they had gotten as far as putting up a site
<jbotscharow> I would like to talk to someone on that project, because, when they get to the point, I'd like to help write content
<jbotscharow> but I don't know who to talk to
<boredandblogging> Flannel: are the old spreadubuntu pages still on the wiki?
<boredandblogging> over the last 3 months, the marketing wiki has been redone a couple of times
<boredandblogging> hope things aren't getting lost
<jbotscharow> I found a page describing the old project
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: whats the link?
<jbotscharow> but actual site pages I did not see
<Flannel> boredandblogging: The old spreadubuntu pages are, yes.  The DIYWebsite thing has been deleted, but the content is all there.  So yeah, I think we're ok.
<Flannel> boredandblogging: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu?action=recall&rev=42
<jbotscharow> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> and then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite?action=recall&rev=38
<Flannel> So yeah, it's all there. Or, everything I've found so far
<jbotscharow> boredandblogging: you're Nick Ali?
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: correct
<boredandblogging> it does look like there has been a lot of work put into spread ubuntu already
<jbotscharow> I'm trying to relate IRC names to list names :-)
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: yeah, I know what you mean
<boredandblogging> its confusing
<jbotscharow> and Cory K recommended you as someone I shud get to know :-)
<boredandblogging> lol
<jbotscharow> so wanted to make sure I had the right person before i put my foot in my mouth again
<boredandblogging> he must have been pulling your leg
<boredandblogging> :-p
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: feel free to ask me anything
<jbotscharow> well, i took him seriously, so have I put my foot in my mouth again
<jbotscharow> ?
<jbotscharow> that's why he recommended i get to know you
<jbotscharow> and TYVM
<jbotscharow> I really am not a troll LOL
<jbotscharow> just a newbie
<jbotscharow> a passionate newbie
<boredandblogging> passionate is good
<jbotscharow> and I may not know FOSS but I do know marketing
<jbotscharow> enuf. I'm making myself sick LOL
<boredandblogging> :-)
<jbotscharow> so, anyway. I guess I need to get someone from moz team to help with the coding for this
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: one of the things that I think would be helpful...
<boredandblogging> is if we can get some ideas of what projects we want to do
<boredandblogging> we can publicize them in the UWN, Fridge, and Planet
<jbotscharow> ok
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/ ?
<boredandblogging> those 3 combined have a huge viewership
<Flannel> (even if its a little old at the moment
<jbotscharow> have you seen my email about a fireforx plugin
<boredandblogging> i have...
<jbotscharow> it would be like the italian team one
<boredandblogging> it might be helpful to get 3 or 4 ideas down...
<boredandblogging> form some of the foundation...
<jbotscharow> but with plugins to marketing materials for locos to use
<boredandblogging> like talk to the other teams who need to be involved
<boredandblogging> and then broadcast everywhere about it
<boredandblogging> thats fine, I'm just saying get 3 or 4 things together, so its gives people options on what they can help out with
<jbotscharow> I understand what you are saying, but not clear on how to go about it
<jbotscharow> bbyever: u still here? 
<bbyever> yep
<boredandblogging> besides the plugins, what other intiatives are on the table?
<jbotscharow> bbyever: you did say you were wotking on a wiki page for the plugin idea, right? or did I miss understand
<jbotscharow> boredandblogging: not sure what you are asking?
<bbyever> yep, only i dont want to create it till i have the diagram (which is in fact the main content of the page). Im about to finish it, so it should eb ready in less than 10 mins
<jbotscharow> makes sense
<jbotscharow> diagram of links?
<boredandblogging> are there any other projects besides the plugins and Spread Ubuntu?
<jbotscharow> I am working up an idea for a big one
<Flannel> boredandblogging: Probably.  Whatever was being done has lapsed as far as I know.
<Flannel> boredandblogging: or at least, is unknown to most of us.
<jbotscharow> hanf on I'll get the link for you
<bbyever> ﻿jbotscharow: yes a diagram of how the menu should be structured
<jbotscharow> brb
<boredandblogging> Flannel: right, so we need to come up with some stuff that will be useful, like Spread Ubuntu, and other material that LoCos can use
<jbotscharow> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-marketing
<jbotscharow> bbyever: as a graphic or a text file?
<bbyever> an image
<jbotscharow> that;s the link to something I am trying to work up
<jbotscharow> any advice would be most appreciated
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: yeah, I'm trying to figure out what material we can put into a central repository
<jbotscharow> ok. I might have to get my daughter to help me with that one/ she's better with gimp than I am
<jbotscharow> everything and everything that any loco has used for marketing
<jbotscharow> oops
<bbyever> here it is 
<bbyever> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/FirefoxMenu
<jbotscharow> change first workd to anything
<jbotscharow> ok
<jbotscharow> I'll have the image done by Monday
<bbyever> i made one already, it's on the link above 
<jbotscharow> but that content needs to be categorized and organized
<bbyever> (if you're talking about the diagram...)
<jbotscharow> ok
<jbotscharow> I'm not real good at multi-tasking, never was and with my vision probs its even harder
<lmessenger> whats up?
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: i'm all for the central repo idea, the core-marketing is a different issue
<boredandblogging> combining the central repo idea with spread ubuntu and the DIY marketing stuff
<jbotscharow> I am not part of core-marketing
<bbyever> ﻿jbotscharow: have you sent the mail to the mozilla team, or should i send it?
<jbotscharow> everything we do, IMHO, is linked, or should be, to everythng else
<jbotscharow> I'll take care of it
<boredandblogging> true
<jbotscharow> I was going to wait a bit. see if someone responds on the channe;
<jbotscharow> and, my feeling is, everything needs to linked directly to spreadubuntu
<jbotscharow> everything other than SU is a subproject of SU
<jbotscharow> that should be the focal [pont fpr the team
<jbotscharow> does that make sense?
<jbotscharow> sorry about the typos.
<jbotscharow> I will retype it if u need
<boredandblogging> yeah, I get it, thats fine
<jbotscharow> I was not sure it was translatable :-)
<bbyever> yes, i agree with you. SU should be the main project, and after its up, filling it with content and resources for the LoCos should be one of the main projects of the team.
<jbotscharow> I am a blogger, and I gather from your nickname, you are too
<jbotscharow> and something I have been thinking about is a blog or two or three for SU
<jbotscharow> a good way to keep fresh content
<Flannel> bbyever: Not to complain, but it probably should be in /MarketingTeam/Projects/
<alan_m> Hey guys, just popping in to make my presence known :)
<bbyever> ﻿Flannel: np :) i'll move it
<jbotscharow> alan: hi
<jbotscharow> Flannel: where to put stuff will probably be a major topic of discussion
<alan_m> jbotscharow: if i knew how to make a firefox plugin, the idea of the marketing team plugin would be put into motion...for now I guess ill just use the ubuntu forums plugin for firefox.
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: think the SU focus is good, thats probably the direction we need to head
<jbotscharow> alan: we are contacting the mozilla team for help with that
<alan_m> jbotscharow: ah, ok, cool
<jbotscharow> it will happen, i hope :-)
<jbotscharow> brb talk amoung yourselves
<bbyever> ﻿Flannel: done
<alan_m> jbotscharow: you saw the Ubuntu forums plugin comment i made on the mailing list? i believe its got the whole forum in a list of menu items...im not sure if it has marketing team, but...in 2 seconds i could have the answer for you :)
<jbotscharow> alan: no, not yet
<jbotscharow> been here :-)
<alan_m> aww darn, yeah
<jbotscharow> let me go see if its in my emal
<bbyever> night all
<jbotscharow> alan: on the marketing list>
<jbotscharow> ?
<alan_m> yes
<jbotscharow> strange, not there
<jbotscharow> tell me what you said
<alan_m> I basically said i personally love the idea of the plugin.
<alan_m> and i asked if anybody else was interested.
<jbotscharow> boredandblogging: what do you think of the idea of blogs on ths SU site?
<boredandblogging> what would the blogs be discussing?
<jbotscharow> oh, i saw that one. i thot u were talking about a new one LOL
<alan_m> jbotscharow: heh, no
<jbotscharow> possiblilites: marketing theory, marketing how tos. marketing stories- ubuntu only
<jbotscharow> a blog for newbies
<jbotscharow> how to use Ubuntu
<jbotscharow> if the site is for users
<jbotscharow> DIY stuff, street marketing
 * alan_m personally just opens up ubuntu and messes with compiz in front of "candidates" for switching.
<Flannel> jbotscharow: marketing stuff should go on the marketing site, DIY stuff (content) will be on the DIY section of SU.
<alan_m> Street marketing i definately have done :)
<Flannel> Although, I suppose if we wanted to make a "how to market" section on DIY, that'd be doable.  As long as its centralized (all on wiki, or all on DIY, not half and half), it serves the purpose
<jbotscharow> some clarification pls: I was looking at the SU site as the marketing team site. Is that wrong?
<Flannel> Well, the MArketing team "site" is the wiki page.  Its where the marketing team does all its ... well, team stuff.
<Flannel> the SU site (with DIY thrown in) is a product of the marketing team.  Or, I guess that's the best way to look at it.
<boredandblogging> SU site should be what LoCos and others can get material and maybe submit material
<boredandblogging> but like Flannel said, the team pages should be the wiki
<jbotscharow> ok, so if it is a product of the marketing team, and is the focal point of all our projects, then should it not include all finished products?
<Flannel> and in response to the last thing you mentioned, "new user" stuff is already existant (in various stages of completeness).  We don't need to duplicate efforts.
<jbotscharow> agreed
<jbotscharow> what I am getting at is: the wiko for works in progress
<jbotscharow> the SU site for finished products
<Flannel> jbotscharow: No.  Its just a single project (the website itself) that we're doing.  In the future we may have ... completely different projects, and those obviously shouldn't go on that website
<Flannel> jbotscharow: No no.  SU is for materials for people to take and use.  the wiki is an "internal" site for marketing team use.
<Flannel> Whether thats organization, or whatever.
<jbotscharow> ok. that clears things up
<Flannel> (I'm going to be doing part A, you do part B, etc)
<jbotscharow> I missed something. what's part A? part B?
 * alan_m missed it too jbotscharow, dont worry :)
<Flannel> jbotscharow: Random parts of future projects
<Flannel> (made up examples)
<jbotscharow> ok threw me for a little loop there
<Flannel> For instance, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/Projects
<jbotscharow> well it's getting late here so I had better go. been burning the candle at both ends. I will eave this on so I dont miss anything
<jbotscharow> good night all
<Flannel> jbotscharow: I think we're logged.
<boredandblogging> jbotscharow: nite
<jbotscharow> yeah
<jbotscharow>  coik
<jbotscharow> cool
<jbotscharow> cya all Monday, as i might not be here tomorrow. Fathers Day,
<alan_m> yeah Flannel, were logged in here :)
<Flannel> jbotscharow: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/15/%23ubuntu-marketing.txt
<jbotscharow> kids have plans LOL
<Flannel> If you don't want to leave your computer on
<Flannel> or whatever
<Flannel> can always catch up there
<alan_m> happy early fathers day then jbotscharow :)
<jbotscharow> ty ty
<jbotscharow> and same to any other fathers in the room
<jbotscharow> boredandblogging: if you have a minute, could use some advice
<jbotscharow> I have an Ubuntu etiquette question if someone is willing to answe it
<Flannel> jbotscharow: One thing to learn about IRC, never ask to ask.  If no one wants to/knows how to/whatever answer the question, it simply won't be answered.
<Flannel> just like you shouldn't expect people to indicate an absense of an answer.
<jbotscharow> ok, i was not sure if anyone was here
<jbotscharow> sorry. won't do it again
<jbotscharow> I was wondering what the best way to contact someone on another team is
<Flannel> jbotscharow: it's not really a big deal, just something everyone learns early on
<Flannel> jbotscharow: What do you mean?  Do you have an example?
<jbotscharow> I want to contact Alexander Sacks, a developer with the mozilla team to see if he can get me some help with a little project O am trying to pit together.
<jbotscharow> sorry Flannel, did not realize who i was talking to
<jbotscharow> its about getting some help with the firefox plugin
<jbotscharow> I did a little research on LP and he seems to be the person to conract
<Flannel> jbotscharow: alright, so... first thing I did, was Check him out on the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com, search for "sacks").  Found nothing (either isn't on the wiki, or uses an alias).  Then I searched for a LP team for mozilla team.
<Flannel> Oh... and it looks like there is one.  It's not ~ubuntu-mozillateam, just plain ~mozillateam.  Alright, so, from the main LP page, on the left is "show all members", he's a member, click his name.  We get his personal LP page, which includes that he is "asac" on IRC, and also gives his email (all on the right third)
<jbotscharow> https://launchpad.net/~asac
<Flannel> So, looks like it's Alexander Sack, not sacks.
<Flannel> Right
<jbotscharow> my lousy typing. sorry
<Flannel> Originally, I had just googled Ubuntu Mozillateam, which gives is their wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam) and that has a memberpage on it too (Contacts, all the way to the right) with his IRC nick and email as well.
<Flannel> And actually, /whois asac shows that he's online right now (although not necessarily at the keyboard)
<jbotscharow> exactly 
<jbotscharow> and i don't really know how to tell that
<Flannel> to tell what?
<jbotscharow> would it be better to email him or IRC him
<jbotscharow> ?
<jbotscharow> if he's actually at his keyboard :-)
<Flannel> oh. No way to tell that.
<jbotscharow> I did not think so
<Flannel> As for which, its personal preference really.  I say try him on IRC, if he's away, you can email him
<jbotscharow> which brings up the need for some instruction
<jbotscharow> how do I go about contacting him on IRC? I know how to get into a room, but not how to do pn
<jbotscharow> pm
<Flannel> Since you are identified, you can successfully query.  so, either /msg nick [text] or /query nick [text]
<Flannel> and, I'm sure pidgin has some fancy GUI way too
<jbotscharow> if it does, i have no clue
<Flannel> but, /msg and/or /query should do the trick
<jbotscharow> I'm learning how to do this the hard way LOL
<boredandblogging> there is no easy way
<Flannel> eh, its faster.  Your fingers will have to type your message anyway.
<jbotscharow> pictures are always easier
<boredandblogging> too time consuming
<jbotscharow> not if you  are a lousy typist
<Flannel> IRC will fix that in a jiffy
<jbotscharow> what goes in [text]?
<Flannel> jbotscharow: Whatever you want to say to him (the first time)
<Flannel> after that, I presume a new window will pop up, or something similar
<jbotscharow> hang on, want to reread earlier instructions. may have missed something
<jbotscharow> I see my prob "nick" is his nickname?
<Flannel> jbotscharow: it is.
<jbotscharow> that's what went right over my head the first time i read your instructions
<jbotscharow> thanks Flannel
<jbotscharow> BTW, what is your name on the list, so i make proper connections?
<Flannel> jbotscharow: Neal
<jbotscharow> ok, thanks for the help
<jbotscharow> Flannel: the help is very much appreciated
<Flannel> No problem
<jbotscharow> Flannel: I got a hold of him and got what I needed. thanks again
<jbotscharow> Good morning all and Happy Fathers Day to all the fathers here :-)
<cody-somerville> :)
<popey> aaargh 99 unread messages in ubuntu marketing ml
 * popey boggles at another marketing mailing list
<boredandblogging> :-P
<popey> i can see why people have left the list - it's gone mad recently
<boredandblogging> l0l
 * popey clicks "mark all as read"
<hubuntu> pep are you there?
<pep> yes hubuntu
<pep> you got my email?
<hubuntu> I'm setting up a team in launchpad for spreadubuntu
<hubuntu> I will as well set up a mailing list and get us started
<pep> a team?
<hubuntu> I am going to set it up to be moderated and to be a meritocracy
<hubuntu> yes
<hubuntu> a team
<hubuntu> yes I did see your e-mail
<pep> I see... 
<pep> Flannel: are you there?
<hubuntu> the thing is that I'm unsubscribing from the marketing team list.. way to much talking
<hubuntu> I get depressed by such things
<hubuntu> flannel are you mike?
<pep> it has stopped now... I think it won't go on..
<hubuntu> That's waht I thought last week
<pep> well it has calmed down now..
<pep> at least I think
<hubuntu> anyway our project is actually very big and it better to have our own infrastructure dedicated to that purpose
<pep> doesn't seem like anyone bringing up the subject for the moment
<hubuntu> and I think many people will want to join a team/list which keepos itself to the work being done
<pep> yes hubuntu, but don't loose out of sight that there are other people wanting to work on this..
<hubuntu> of course
<pep> fine for the team
<pep> it is a good idea
<hubuntu> and they are welcome to join
<pep> Flannel is currently gathering all information and already done work and thinking on SU
<hubuntu> Flannel, is Mike Feravolo?
<hubuntu> it would be a good idea to put the whole thing in a wiki page
<hubuntu> so we all can gather it
<pep> nono
<pep> flannel is neal bussett
<hubuntu> That way Neal could cooperate with Mike
<hubuntu> they are after all doing the same job I have been doing before
<hubuntu> and I am just a hater of duplication work
<pep> well, it's kind of strange because a lot of wiki pages seem to have been deleted
<pep> we don't know the exact reason
<hubuntu> we just need make Mike and Neal realize they are not alone
<pep> but flannel is undeleting them and centralizing this..
<pep> mike?
<pep> mike is "
<pep> Just to let you all know that I am going to make the effort to find out
<pep> what the LoCo's are doing or have done in respect to marketing.
<hubuntu> he sent an e-mail 4 hours ago talking about compiling LoCo Teams marketing work
<pep> I'm not sure this is thinking about SU, is it?
<pep> Yeah, I don't understand wy he heads this way alone anyway to tel the truth...
<pep> why*
<hubuntu> Because he most likely doesn't know we exist
<hubuntu> that's my point
<pep> yeah I see
<hubuntu> we need to get peoiple working together
<hubuntu> no announcements... It's better to contact them directly
<pep> Ok, make a subteam of the marketing team for SU then...
<hubuntu> and of course announcing it is always an idea
<pep> i left the core marketing team on launchpad
<pep> I find this ridiculous
<hubuntu> take a look: https://edge.launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu
<hubuntu> https://launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu
<pep> so did onno btw...
<hubuntu> edge is for beta testers ;)
<pep> hehe
<pep> si
<pep> right, just applied
<hubuntu> this is meritocracy.. I don't want nobody to tell me what to do... If you act and you get to know our ways you will have a voice
<pep> haven't been on LP since ages
<hubuntu> if not, then learn first and then talk
<pep> s/since/for
<pep> hubuntu: that is the normal way ;)
<pep> we were on the same level regarding many things anyway I have the feeling
<hubuntu> yes, but I want to make that clear since before getting into the project
<hubuntu> after a while I believe the project will be open... And of course admin status will be given to everyone who is in the group  ;)
<pep> well you put it into the group description, seems pretty clear
<hubuntu> and the marketing core team will eventually do their howework
<pep> howework?
<hubuntu> yes.. Understand what they are
<pep> Ok
<pep> fine
<hubuntu> and if they do it in a propper way, they will cooperate with others in their terms
<hubuntu> if not, it will stay just what it is.. A nice idea that didn't work
<pep> got to get back on LP after my exams, my karma's divided by more than 10 since I joined^^
<pep> you sure about calling it "su" and not SpreadUbuntu ?
<hubuntu> not really...  But it gives a good connotation
<hubuntu> like a "super user", "SUper marketer"
<hubuntu> I guess we'll discuss that
<hubuntu> It's just a draft ;)
<hubuntu> If we do thing right spreadubuntu.com will be pointing at our website
<hubuntu> by the end of august
<pep> we should get the project https://launchpad.net/spreadubuntu assigned to the new team, and make SU team a subteam of marketing team... (a lot of "team" in there ;-)
<hubuntu> now I'm going to write an e-mail to the people who seem to be serious about working with this
<hubuntu> We will eventuallyt
<pep> why not just write it to the list?
<hubuntu> but let's keep it simple for now
<pep> this is definitely a marketing team project...
<hubuntu> because I'm tired of reading a lot of answers just because they can answer
<hubuntu> I think people is tired of that
<hubuntu> but I will send an e-mail.. everyone else is of course free to do what they want
<hubuntu> this is not in any way anyones project
<hubuntu> is a project by the actors, no more, no less
<pep> that is wy it is not good to send normal email..
<hubuntu> I believe it is... If you think otherwise you can always send an email to the list :)
<pep> how can somebody who *wants* to get work done and help participate if we don't inform the list?
<hubuntu> I'm just trying to stay away from there
<hubuntu> pep, in the meeting we where the ones talking about this su thing
<pep> Don't do that, you're letting these people the space they wanted to make themselves...
<pep> yes
<pep> I agree
<pep> but that is not a reason to close ourselves on the rest of the team
<hubuntu> I don't are about who is called what between a given structure
<pep> just ebcause some people got everyone fed up on the list
<hubuntu> *care
<hubuntu> I want a project open to everyone who wants to act
<hubuntu> no buzzwords, no talking... Action!
<hubuntu> now... I will send you an email about that. And if you see fit you will send it to the list. The announcement will come eventually
<pep> yes, let's do this in a state-of-the-art then, announce to the list, make subteam of marketing team, assign the LP project to our team and get working on our mailing list... so we can't be critizised about anything..
<pep> just do it the way it should be done...
<pep> in ubuntu community theory, regardless of some loud voices on the list
<hubuntu> but I do not want to be the one to do it (matter of fact I have already done it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2008-June/003227.html)
<pep> and more importantly! regardless of anyone who doesn't share the same view of community work
<hubuntu> those wanting to get involved will get involved eventually
<pep> Very good, we will use only https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu as a base, so that we stay central, as well as our new team on LP, and the SU project on LP, that we will assign to the team. I will do a quick announcement on the list after your email.
<hubuntu> ok.. but maybe we should change the page in the wiki?
<hubuntu> Make it a /Draft/
<pep> draft?
<hubuntu> or something.. what you think?
<pep> well the wiki is a working place...
<pep> not the final product, so no need for draft, I think it's fine as it is...
<pep> jenda are you there?
<hubuntu> I know... But to make it easier for people to:  * Can learn yourself how to be part of our team
<hubuntu> should be teach
<hubuntu> right?
<pep> ehrm.. didn't quite catch the sense of your sentence there :/
<hubuntu> in the LP page
<hubuntu> * Can learn yourself how to be part of our team
<hubuntu> or * Can teach yourself how to be part of our team
<pep> you mean making sure that ppl don't get carried away by there own view of how it should be done?
<pep> ah
<pep> hang on
<hubuntu> I want people to learn how to do things by themselves
<hubuntu> sorry. I expect people to do it first
<pep> yes
<pep> teach
<hubuntu> and then ask questions
<hubuntu> It may sound harsh, but it's a reality
<pep> well
<hubuntu> people can and should cooperate, but they must take some responsability
<hubuntu> I'm a doer, ok, donæt blame me
<pep> in each case, I think you're overreacting a bit with all this fuss.. but once we are working actively, in a month or so... we might change the description to something a little more subtle don't you think? ;)
<hubuntu> I'm here to chance the text in the LP to be as appealing as possible, while staying clear
<pep> yes
<hubuntu> I guess so.. By that time others will have admin level so it will be up to whoever is there working with us
<pep> but keep in mind that this is a subteam of the marketing team... let's not make the same thing as the core team..
<pep> because it is ridiculous to fork ourselves off from the marketing team imho
<hubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<hubuntu> we ARE part of the marketing team
<pep> yes
<pep> good so ;)
<pep> I like working with you ;)
<hubuntu> but we are rather a part of the team that likes acting
<hubuntu> let others do the talk
<hubuntu> hey... talk is chreap
<hubuntu> hahaha
<hubuntu> ceap
<hubuntu> cheap
<hubuntu> meisok is going to help us get a site at the base of the ubuntu-es
<pep> yes, for now, I don't care really, all i say is that on a glabal basis, in the good way of things, this is right, but we must make it subteam of marketing team in LP for taht...
<pep> ok
<pep> it wonders me that you haven't put http://spreadubuntu.co.uk/ in the wiki, I'll add it
<hubuntu> Yes, but I do not have access to do that ;)
<hubuntu> please do
<hubuntu> now that you say it... I did see it a while ago, but that is ages ago
<hubuntu> We will use drupal (I guess), but it will have too have a custom look
<hubuntu> and be a lot more obvious
<hubuntu> we'll find out
<pep> yes
<hubuntu> I am going to make a header for the SpreadUbuntu wiki page now
<hubuntu> and when I'm done I will send the email
<pep> fine, hf :)
<hubuntu> Be back in a few hours... 
<pep> if you accept me in SU team in LP
<pep> I will try to get our team subteam of ubuntu-marketing, and get the old Launchpad SU project assigned to the new SU team...
<hubuntu> you are the admin now ;)
<hubuntu> pep, the goals, objectives and ways of operation should be changed to reflect where we are now, and where we are going
<pep> thx
<pep> yes, it's good for now... I'll think it a bit over, if I have comments I'll talk to you about it first anyway...
<hubuntu> and if you can add everyone else you kn ow working in the issue.. I'll add meisok right now
<pep> sure
<hubuntu> for the record.. I have already applied for a mailing list in LP
<pep> I saw that
<pep> once it is set up we can get working, as we'll have gathered the group you'll write an email to
<pep> just made it a subteam of the marketing team
<hubuntu> we should add ourselves to https://launchpad.net/~openid-testers
<hubuntu> to teach by example
<hubuntu> we should be the first related ubuntu site to use Launchpad Open ID as the standard login
<hubuntu> that way we can avoid bifurcation and concentrate our work on LP and the wiki
<pep> yes
<pep> but
<pep> this will is definitely to be kept in mind, but maybe not a priority right now...
<pep> but I share your point, we should definitely be actively supporting LP openID
<hubuntu> I believe we should do it from the start... But I will rather implement it and then talk... Once it's done people will just have to live with it
<pep> yes, implement it right away for sure
<pep> hubuntu: you knew this existed? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-diy-team they were working on the abandoned https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite project (official status in LP is "Abandoned"). Once Flannel has gathered all we need, I will get everything under the new SU team and project in LP...
<pep> didn't know they already had a group for this..
<hubuntu> The link is in the page I set up
<hubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing  <- [WWW] Do-It-Yourself Ubuntu Marketing Material
<hubuntu> it seems actually to have been updated of lately
<pep> it is not the same thing
<pep> I am talking about the DIYWebsite, not the DIYMarketing wiki...
<hubuntu> KatKinnie seems to be very active
<pep> DIYWebsite= our conception of SU
<pep> anyway
<hubuntu> I've heard of that site
<hubuntu> and ended up in the diy.devubuntu.com
<pep> yes
<hubuntu> it seems it was a good resource once, but I have never seen it
<pep> well that is our goal ;)
<pep> but let's not precipitate things and wait for Flannel to have everything together first...
<Flannel> hubuntu: ping
<Flannel> pep: ping
<pep> pong
<pep> Flannel: have you seen what we discussed?
<Flannel> pep: reading it now
<hubuntu> indeed.. and get in touch with Mike in order to cooperate and not duplicate
<hubuntu> we have to find out who KatKinnie is
<hubuntu> seems very active in the kind of activities we are working on
<pep> A LP team, subteam of ubuntu-marketing has been created to focus on SU... 
<pep> yes, jenda was active on the DIYWebsite and diy.devubuntu.com
<pep> he is also driver of the SU project on Launchpad
<Flannel> Kat Kinnie is the Marketing ocntact for canonical
<hubuntu> is KatKinnie jenda?
<Flannel> No
<pep> NO
<hubuntu> I see Flannel
<hubuntu> :)
<hubuntu> seems we are on the right track
<Flannel> hubuntu: A lot of work has *already* gone into planning spread ubuntu and DIY marketing websites, and I think we should pick up where they left off
<hubuntu> of course
<pep> Definitely
<pep> that is why contactong them is a priority for the moment...
<Flannel> There already *is* a LP team for it, although I'm not sure there needs to be a separate one at all.
<Flannel> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-diy-team
<Flannel> pep: They've been contacted, waiting for replies
<pep> Good
<pep> yes we saw that LP team Flannel
<pep> well, as this project is no longer called diy-something, and that the diyWebsite is officially abandoned, I don't think it is a problem if we create one for SU, and then talk with jenda about merging it... also.. I made the SU team a subteam of ubuntu-marketing
<Flannel> hubuntu: And on top of that, some of the code for the two (DIY and SU) has been written already
<Flannel> pep: No, it's not been abandoned.  One of the developers went through and marked at as such a few months ago.  The code still works, etc.
<pep> we will not be forking off the marketing team, it is important to keep this a workgroup, but SU is still the marketing team's project..
<Flannel> Besides, we're un-abandoning it.
<Flannel> DIY and SU serve different, but related, audiences.  As such, it may (or may not) be useful to keep them "separate"
<Flannel> However, they both are intertwined when it comes to the website usage
<pep> We're talking about DIYWebsite, not DIYMarketing right?
<Flannel> the "separate" would be where DIY was like... diy.spreadubuntu.com instead of just spreadubuntu
<pep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite != https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<Flannel> pep: DIYMarketing is a temporary repository for stuff going onto DIYWebsite
<pep> yes
<pep> ok...
<Flannel> hubuntu?
<pep> so you think we shouldn't merge the diy team with the new SU team to work towards one SpreadUbuntu website?
<pep> i think it is best to put all efforts in this new team and assign the SpreadUbuntu project and particularly the DIYWebsite Blueprint to the team...
<Flannel> The only reason we need to worry about a subteam is for commit access to bzr
<pep> well it was mostly because of a work mailing list here I think...
<Flannel> I think the mailing list should be the marketing one.
<Flannel> It's not going to be super high volume
<Flannel> It'll be mostly about planning/direction/etc, and that can't hurt to ask the whole marketing team about.  If we have technical discussions we need to have, sure, we probably ought to have a separate list for that
<pep> I think it is not bad to have a separate group/list, of course, reporting to the main list as well...
<Flannel> that's fine
<Flannel> Really, group management is not something I'm too worried about.  Whether we wanted to take over the diy marketing or start a spread ubuntu (I think the latter might be better for consistency in naming)
<pep> it's just a matter of having a workgroup, but 100% part of Ubuntu-marketing of course.
<pep> yes, the latter is better I am convinced about that... it also gives new wind to the project (started in 2006 if I recollect)
<Flannel> hubuntu, you alive?
<pep> afk in all cases :)
<Flannel> Started earlier than that.  October of 2005
<Flannel> Its certainly time to see it come to fruition
<pep> oh yes, I see.. I read 2006 on LP, but either way, it is..... [I was going to write what you put so nicely :)]
<Flannel> pep: but, I've contacted a whole bunch of people who were previously working on it.  And then reverted all the deleted pages on the wiki (and I know one needs to be updated)
<pep> what does that change?
<Flannel> what does what change?
<pep> ehm sorry, I think I got confused by the "but" starting your sentence :)
<pep> nevermind
<Flannel> But, the DIY website homepage looks pretty good actuall.
<Flannel> Functionality is not all there yet, thouh
<Flannel> though, even.
<pep> you're talkng about the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/ ?
<Flannel> that's the page that was deleted, yeah
<Flannel> That and a few subpages of that one
<pep> yes
<pep> We will have a good basis...
<Flannel> its got a nice roadmap and stuff on it
<Flannel> as far as I'm concerned, we're just implementing the concepts that were already planned.  Since they fit the bill nicely.  I don't think there's a whole lot of reason to change much
<Flannel> The cooperation (and separation) of DIY and SU sites is something that will make it a lot easier for people to use too.
<pep> no, but we have to focus on *one* working area I think, because currently there are a lot of already done things a on different places on the wiki and in LP
<pep> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~meatballhat/ubuntu-diy-marketing/diy-wp/revision/jenda%40Mitch-ProServer-20070520124555-74fff5fed20c15ed?start_revid=jenda%40Mitch-ProServer-20070520124555-74fff5fed20c15ed for example
<pep> have you seen this set up?
<Flannel> That's a broken link
<pep> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~meatballhat/ubuntu-diy-marketing/diy-wp/changes
<pep> this one should work
<Flannel> but no, that's not the code I was talking about.
<pep> well, it shows that there are a lot of things in many places
<Flannel> and I've got them all cataloged... except for that one apparently
<Flannel> but, the other one is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/
<pep> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-diy-marketing got it from here
<pep> status: abandoned
<pep> but last modified 3 weeks ago
<pep> ok
<Flannel> Huh.  Yesterday that link was broken
<Flannel> but, it pointed somewhere else.
<pep> that's good
<Flannel> Maybe it was a different link on the same site
<pep> our work will be to centralize everything for start..
<Flannel> well, when meatballhat gets back to me, it will take a lot of the guesswork out of it
<pep> yes
<pep> and jenda
<pep> because he was the driver of all these nice projects... :)
<pep> and he might be able to assign the project to our team also... as well as merge the DIY team with the new SU one...
<pep> Flannel: hubuntu is currently busy, he will be back in a couple of hours and will catch up on our discussion...
<pep> gotta get some work done too, I'm staying on IRC though...
<hubuntu> pep, Flannel are you there?
<pep> yes hubuntu
<pep> still
<hubuntu> I just read the conversation and found it very interesting
<hubuntu> but I believe the SU site can live up to fit both the DIY role and the SU role
<pep> yes, sure
<hubuntu> and yes, the wiki page for the DIYwebsite is a well thought framework
<hubuntu> but emphasizes too much in a given economic side which I don't think we should make part of our project
<hubuntu> we should make a proffesional DIY site and campaign site for Ubuntu people
<hubuntu> as well as a connection place for Ubuntu enthusiast through a map or something fun like that (GoogleEarth or whatever...)
<pep> I think it is well explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu#head-5365ba41832b939727a171a7fa8745245dd5570b
<pep> ;)
<hubuntu> ;)
<pep> A connection place?.... mhh....
<hubuntu> well to have a map which is fun (and easy) adding yourself to
<hubuntu> We do not want to create ubuntufacebook r anything like that
<hubuntu> just a place to "see" where people in your area are/might be
<pep> yes... I'm wondering if this is of much benefit to SU goals... it is in all cases a good idea, worthwile not being left aside... 
<pep> maybe make this a part of the site... but it's not a priority I think...
<hubuntu> of course
<hubuntu> the priority ios the DIY material compilation organized in laguage/country
<hubuntu> and get up the site showing it is feasible
<hubuntu> next step will be, of course, to connect loco marketing people into the SU frequency and get the circle working
<pep> yes, when on uploading material of any kind, you specify directly: 1. of which type it is (we'll have to think of several categories) + 2. creation language + 3. submitting country (or locoteam? think of us....) + 4. for which purpose it was made (conference, campain, ... maybe think of some good categories too here...)
<pep> we have to make SU be able to add these "tags" to every uploaded material, and then allow the user to sort by "whatever tag he wants" ...
<hubuntu> and other enthusiasts not necessarily related to any specific LoCo
<pep> so that you can find material specific to certain events, as well as only in certain language, or only of certain type (poweropint presentation for example...)
<hubuntu> we need to think this through
<pep> yes
<hubuntu> a framework is vitable before implementing
<pep> I am very fond of this dynamic submitting and sorting system, it wil benefit the uploaders and the downloaders..
<hubuntu> I believe in plans and thought before action
<pep> yes ;)
<pep> me too!!
<hubuntu> *vitale
<hubuntu> *vital
<pep> and that is why it frustrates me alot that I have to do a lot of studying :/
<pep> and can't contribute much time till another 9 days or so..
<hubuntu> I know
<hubuntu> I was there last week
<hubuntu> I am finished now.. I will work till the end of june, but still I will have lots of time to work with this
<hubuntu> pep, just make sure your exams go well  man ;)
<pep> hehe yes, I willgo to bed soon for this^^
<pep> I made myself a big wallpaper "linux != exams"
<pep> ah, anyway, I am happy with the way things are going right now, we are on the good track and I don't think we'll let the project die out, a lot has already been done and we are going to finish it.
<hubuntu> indeed... I added french to our mailing list languages ;)
<pep> hehe, fine... I have everything ubuntu rlated in english anyway ;)
<hubuntu> so do I (almost, I am the contact for a Spanish speaking LoCo)
<pep> talking about that...
<pep> is the ubuntu-es-locos mailing list very low traffic or is it not normal that I haven't received a single email yet?
<hubuntu> you will.. we have been working on that project since last year, till now the list is new, but meisok and I will be presenting new things to the list in order to get the project going
<hubuntu> among others we want the Spanish LoCo teams to be an important part of SpreadUbuntu from early on
<pep> ok, don't forget to talk about that to the others once the SU ML is up and running too.. ;)
<hubuntu> of course
<hubuntu> but I want things to happen first, then talk... If 20+ people join us, I won't have to tell anybody about it
<pep> yes
<hubuntu> this is just part of the ubuntu-es-locos
<hubuntu> cooperation project anyway
* johnc4510-laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #95 is out! UWN #96 in progress!
* boredandblogging changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com
<hubuntu> one simple question for everyone here right now...
<hubuntu> If we are to use a platform to build SpreadUbuntu we want to make it simple and still viable.
<hubuntu> would you vote for Drupal or not?
<hubuntu> +1 if you do, if you don't say why
<hubuntu> beuno, boredandblogging cody-somerville cropalat Daviey elkbuntu` Flannel jackster jalrnc jbotscharow jenda johnc4510 m-c jpds juliux MenZa Mike_Feravolo peanutb peanutb popey PriceChild tonyyarusso yama` 
<hubuntu> ?
<MenZa> Don't do that.
<popey> hubuntu: please dont do that
<hubuntu> ok, sorry
<boredandblogging> hubuntu: there is code for SU, why not just go with that for now?
<hubuntu> wordpress is not what the people who is interested in the project wants to work with (because of differnet shortcomings)
<pep> I think drupal gives us much more freedom in what the project is aiming to now (that is including the DIYWebsite and DIYMarketing ...)
<boredandblogging> hubuntu: SpreadUbuntu is in WordPress?
<pep> it allows us to implement much more functions
<pep> boredandblogging: well, there is already code for it in wo, yes.... but I doubt it is very difficult to port to drupal...
<pep> wp*
<hubuntu> the code for now seems to be in WP, yes
<boredandblogging> hubuntu: you have a link to the code?
<pep> yes, but I wouldn't let that force us to use wordpress...
<pep> https://code.launchpad.net/~meatballhat/ubuntu-diy-marketing/diy-wp
<pep> it has been abandoned
<hubuntu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~meatballhat/ubuntu-diy-marketing/diy-wp/changes
<hubuntu> sorry...
<boredandblogging> wait, I think I got confused, the DIYMarketing stuff was custom code
<boredandblogging> i have no issue with drupal
<popey> drupal is a supported app by canonical, which is helpful
<popey> however any code (if hosted on a canonical server) will need auditing
<popey> (whatever platform it's on)
<hubuntu> auditing meaning what?
<boredandblogging> any extra modules
<boredandblogging> any custom code changes
<boredandblogging> outside of theh default drupal install
<hubuntu> ok, like adding OpenID support would need auditing boredandblogging ?
<Mike_Feravolo> drupal is fine with me, wouldn't any audit/logging just be handled by apache ?
<boredandblogging> hubuntu: yes, it would
<boredandblogging> Mike_Feravolo: we aren't talking about auditing the code
<boredandblogging> sorry, we ARE talking about auditing the code
<hubuntu> that would be fine woith us.. we will have our site and material code in launchpad anyway
<hubuntu> pulling the code to the site once in a while
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-09
<LiamWilson1> Hey all
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-10
<LiamWilson> Hey guys
<LiamWilson> I have a question i wish to share
<Takyoji> Which would be?
<LiamWilson> there is a shop near my house that 'supports linux' would i be able to get them to sell ubuntu?
<Takyoji> Sell Ubuntu with support plans, or?
<Takyoji> Just sell a disc in general?
<Takyoji> http://www.fsf.org/licensing/essays/selling.html
<Takyoji> It's allowed by the GPL to my awareness; since it's considerably a 'distribution price'
<Takyoji> unless if someone else has better insight
<LiamWilson> How do you mean?>
<Takyoji> Are you asking if it's legal to sell Ubuntu, or are you asking if we think they'd be willing to sell Ubuntu?
<LiamWilson> both
<Takyoji> As stated, I don't think there'd be much problem with either of those
<Takyoji> Just wait and see if anyone else has further insight to add
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-12
<FujiVickery> hi i am FujiVickery and i am going to help you get ubuntu to 2%
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-13
<jneves> is there a list of reviews/prizes for ubuntu?
<Takyoji> not that I'm entirely aware of
<Takyoji> Perhaps you could search more along the lines of "ubuntu awards" perhaps
<Flannel> jneves: What sorts of prizes?
<jneves> Flannel: Prizes/Reviews results - I have some things from 2007: Ultimate Distro Test Winner - Linux Format; Best Linux Distribution Reader's Choice Award – Enterprise Open Source Magazine
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-15
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue197  (sorry for the delay)
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-20
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue198
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-06-13
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-06-14
<hakimsheriff> Hello people
<hakimsheriff> Heyy Guys
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-06-19
<ruralhack> hey hey, I need help
<ruralhack> I made the most amazing site to promote Ubuntu
<ruralhack> www.ruralmethod.com
<ruralhack> It's not quite market ready and was looking for input from fellow marketers
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-06-12
<WilsonStudioWeb> Anyone at the keyboard?
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-06-11
<jobies> Hello everyone 
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-06-13
<chyy> help
<chyy> Help
